# Nothing2fear's Journal



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey all,

Well... after alot of deliberation (and bullying :whistling: ) i've decided to start a journal 

Bit about me... Well originally started weight training at school to help with my rugby, found it really beneficial, grew well and just generally enjoyed it, was a nice release from study and pressure of GCSE's etc. After I left school I went in to full time employement along with studying for A levels and then my degree so rugby and training got pushed aside.

2006 was the point where I decided to get my a.rse back in gear and do something about it. I managed to get up to 19stone of wibbly stuff and even the stairs were becoming a challenge, unfit was an understatement.

So I spent that summer just concentrating on cardio and getting down to around 15stone, I then concentrated back on weight training and found that it actually helped alot with my studying as it was somewhere I could go, shut off and be away from it for a bit without constantly thinking about deadlines and various other things going on at that time.

All was going well until the early part of last year, I found a lump somewhere there shouldnt be one, I broke up with a long term gf and various other personal issues which took me away from training. By august of this year I was back to how I was in 2006, full of flub and feeling generally sh!te. So I went back to training in my friends basement with my own equipment; I did a 3day split (push/pull/legs) and went on a 6 week keto diet. Managed to shift just under 2 stone and get myself back to somewhere close to where I was before I stopped earlier in the year.

Pics - CLICK HERE

So here we are... new year, new start... here goes 

*Current Stats: *

Age: 21

Height: 5ft 9

Weight: 17stone 2lbs

BF %: no idea :S

Arms: 17"

Chest: 49"

Waist: 38"

*Diet:*

Meal 1: 50g Oats & 50g whey protein

Meal 2: 200/250g lean meat with vegetables

Meal 3: 200/250g lean meat with salad & 2 slices of wholemeal bread

Meal 4: Pre workout - 25g whey protein & apple

Meal 5: Post workout - 50g whey prtein & 30g dextrose

Meal 6: As meal 2

Meal 7: 100g of cottage cheese

Will be increasing my carbs towards the end of the week 

*5 Day Split:*

Monday: Shoulders

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Chest & Triceps

Thursday: Biceps

Friday: Legs

*Previous cycle history:*

1. Ran a 3-ad PH cycle when I was 18. Diet was poor, training was hit and miss and generally was just young and naive thinking ide found 'the miracle pill'. Gained nothing.

2. Ran a 6 week Epi PH cycle in august last year and gained around 7lbs lean and kept my gains after PCT.

In february I am starting my first test cycle 

Right, yesterday was shoulders, 1st day back training at a proper gym again  .

*Seated over head press*

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

10x80kg

*Standing lateral raises*

10x12kg

10x14kg

10x14kg

10x16kg

*Standing raises (on cable machine)*

Didn't note the weight

3x10

*Standing shrugs*

15x80kg

10x120kg

10x160kg

10x160kg

Today was back:

*Deadlifts:*

10x100kg

10x140kg

10x140kg

*Seated cable rows - wide grip*

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x55kg

*Standing lat pulldowns*

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x50kg

*Seated lat pulldowns - close grip*

10x45kg

10x50kg

10x60kg

*Bent over barbell rows*

10x40kg

10x50kg

8x60kg

Help, advise, pointers, critique welcome with open arms :beer:

Nick


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yey nice one mate, see I told you it wasn't that difficult.

Now I can keep an eye on you and bully you even more


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol: nice to know you're always looking out for me. Finally got snow here so doing some work from home then off to the gym  good times.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

whats todays session then mate?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Chest today  , although tri's are still feeling it from shoulders on monday.

Note to self, dont take 9months off training :lol:


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice one mate, will follow


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Chest today  , although tri's are still feeling it from shoulders on monday.
> 
> Note to self, dont take 9months off training :lol:


should make some good gains though mate after all that time off.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea I hope so bud, did some light work whilst on the keto, more to try and maintain what was left and revive a bit of what I had prior to become a wobbler again.

Gym will probably be empty, have to scrounge for a spotter lol


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Miike said:


> Nice one mate, will follow


Cheers for passing through mate :beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Got half way to work today to find several inches of snow and lots of road closures... shame...oh well 

Chest/Triceps today

*Flat Bench*

10x60kg (warm up)

10x80kg

10x100kg

6x110kg

*Incline flys*

10x14kg

10x16kg

10x16kg

*Incline DB*

10x20kg

10x25kg

10x30kg

10x30kg

*Seated chest press*

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

*Pec Deck*

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

*Standing close grip pull downs (with cable machine)*

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x65kg


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Will follow this with interest mate...........I see you still haven't worked out your BF though lol, you really should mate as you will be able to monitor your progress much better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello sexy man, will follow this and well, follow it i suppose :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Will follow this with interest mate...........I see you still haven't worked out your BF though lol, you really should mate as you will be able to monitor your progress much better!


I need to get hold of some industrial sized calipers first  . I will try and pick up a bf reader when I manage to tunnel my way out of my house lol. Fcuking weather



Dan said:


> Hello sexy man, will follow this and well, follow it i suppose :lol:


Lmao, hello gorgeous. Ha, cheers muchly :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

decent looking session mate, is this the first of this year then?

if so then hows it compare to your last session?

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello my henchness, training today?


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

subscribed. looking forward to seeing the progress mate, and good luck


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> decent looking session mate, is this the first of this year then?
> 
> if so then hows it compare to your last session?
> 
> Dan


First proper session, leading up to xmas I was doing some bench press (incuding incline) and a few other bits, but I went more of high reps whilst on the keto. Was pleased with the weights, not far off what I was doing before I stopped  .



Dan said:


> Hello my henchness, training today?


Hello treacle, yep bi's today, will update in a min 



douglas said:


> subscribed. looking forward to seeing the progress mate, and good luck


Cheers bud :beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Bicep's today, still feeling pretty toasted from back on tuesday...

*Seated barbel curls*

10x25kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

*Single arm cable curls*

10x10kg

10x15kg

10x20kg

10x20kg

*Standing barbell curls*

10x30kg

10x35kg

10x40kg

*21's (db's):*

21x10kg

21x12kg

21x12kg

Biceps for me are a huge weakness, spent too much time in my late teens largly training chest and shoulders because of the equipment I had avaliable at home, always left the bi's... :ban:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking good mate, your strong, for somone whoes been off on a keto diet, thats alot of work on biceps, do you do lower reps for main lifts, and higher reps for smaller muscle groups? how do you break up your sessions?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

lumberjack said:


> Looking good mate, your strong, for somone whoes been off on a keto diet, thats alot of work on biceps, do you do lower reps for main lifts, and higher reps for smaller muscle groups? how do you break up your sessions?


I will be soon, just trying to get back what muscle mass I had before I stopped, I find 3 sets of 10 works (with one intial warm up set) for me putting on size as well as strength gains. I am contemplating a 5x5 routine when I go on cycle 



vsideboy said:


> sweet


 :thumb:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Just out of interest, how come you like being on a 'drug' opposed to lifting naturally?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

lumberjack said:


> Just out of interest, how come you like being on a 'drug' opposed to lifting naturally?


Largly because I dont believe I can achieve the size I want naturally. Ive so far done two PH/DS cycles, 1st cycle was me being stupid and not having any idea as to what it was that I was taking, gained nothing from it. The second PH cycle I did in august, more to try prevent muscle wastage whilst running a keto diet and try and bring back some of the size I had earlier in the year before I stopped training


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Fair enough, what kinda size do you want to get to?

Would you compete in a strongman/powerlifting/bodybuilding environment?

Or is it more about your own ideals and what you want to achieve?

Which Keto diet did you follow?

I am needing to lose some fat and it looks like a quick way to shift it, do you have a template of the one you did, how successfull was it?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

lumberjack said:


> Fair enough, what kinda size do you want to get to?
> 
> Would you compete in a strongman/powerlifting/bodybuilding environment?
> 
> ...


Erm i'll try and dig out a picture later of something similar as to what I want to look like mate  . Its more for my own ideas tbh rather than competing; think i'll re-evaluate after ive done my 1st test cycle and see how I stand for competing in either criteria 

I followed this keto:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/79198-keto-diet.html

Very effective mate. If you do run one post it up and i'll go through it bud 

Was very successfull, run it for around 6 weeks and lost just under 2 stone, didnt have a cheat meal for the first two weeks and then after that a cheat meal every week there after. Just have to be careful when coming off of the diet and reintroducing carbs at a steady pace


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right, im being naughty tonight and off out for a meal with friends :thumb:


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

I am contemplating it, I think I am going to try and eat clean for a couple of weeks, and then take away the carbs, im so used to eating anything and everything, very silly.

How was your meal?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Do you have any pics to put up? What sort of bf % are you mate? If you're looking to build size then you'll need to carbs for energy to allow muscle growth 

Meal was good thanks pal, went to a nepolse restraunt which is run by ex-gurkhas, really good grub. Had a biryani mix with meat, fish and rice.... fcuk im hungry now! lol


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool mate, my local curry house is Nepalese, awesome grub!

Not really bothered about size at all, just want to get my lifts up - on standing press, bench, deadlift and squat.

But my partner is 20kg less than me and were simular strength... so im thinking I need to get the fat off, im probs a good 18-20% bf at the moment.

No Pics, I doubt I will do any, maybe one day.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

lumberjack said:


> Cool mate, my local curry house is Nepalese, awesome grub!
> 
> Not really bothered about size at all, just want to get my lifts up - on standing press, bench, deadlift and squat.
> 
> ...


Strength or size bud, you'll still need the carbs, when I was on keto I maintained what muscle I had but I was running a PH cycle along side it. With little or no carbs it can be difficult to increase strength or size. Look for a thread that PSCarb did on carb cycling, was a good read


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Just seen this mate. Will be following, especially with your plans for next month. :thumb:

Your diet's pretty much identical to mine atm minus a few carbs.

Now the snow's hit our neck of the woods my cardio has been increased considerably! lol


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Just seen this mate. Will be following, especially with your plans for next month. :thumb:
> 
> Your diet's pretty much identical to mine atm minus a few carbs.
> 
> Now the snow's hit our neck of the woods my cardio has been increased considerably! lol


 :thumb: good to have you on board mate

Haha yea, can't wait for the coming months, changes are a foot  . When I get back from holiday then i'll increase the carbs to coinside with the cycle.

Haha yea I know what you mean, I made it as far as the ridge the other day and gave up and come home, was chaos, they'd shut the a21 and they shut my firm down on wednesday for the remainder of the week, back to work on monday lol


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> :thumb: good to have you on board mate
> 
> Haha yea, can't wait for the coming months, changes are a foot  . When I get back from holiday then i'll increase the carbs to coinside with the cycle.
> 
> Haha yea I know what you mean, I made it as far as the ridge the other day and gave up and come home, was chaos, they'd shut the a21 and they shut my firm down on wednesday for the remainder of the week, back to work on monday lol


Consider yourself lucky. Im self-employed so I've been walking to work. Had to bring work home today! Already took 2 weeks off at xmas so can't really afford not to work! cant wait for the bloody stuff to melt but it's meant to go on for another 2 weeks I heard!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Im self-employed so I've been walking to work. Had to bring work home today! Already took 2 weeks off at xmas so can't really afford not to work! cant wait for the bloody stuff to melt but it's meant to go on for another 2 weeks I heard!!


Sorry to hear that bud, only benefit to being on salary, they've taken these two days as holiday which isnt too bad. Yea thats what I heard, we're going to get it for the next couple of weeks, although next week is ment to be better than this week by all accounts. Thought it would be safer to walk to the gym the other day, wrong decision, took me nearly 30mins to walk half a mile lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best with this journey mate!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> all the best with this journey mate!!


Thanks alot bud, cheers for looking through


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right... off to train legs :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Right... off to train legs :crying:


I cant train anything including legs


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> I cant train anything including legs


 :ban:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right, legs today... no mocking, 1st time ive trained them in a year 

*Barbell Squats:*

10x60kg

10x80kg

10x100kg

*Leg press:*

10x150kg

10x190kg

10x230kg

*Flat ham curls* (One of these)

10x30kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

(Weights are an guess-timate as the blocks are not numbered in kg)

*Seated leg extensions:*

10x50kg

10x60kg

10x65kg

(Again, weights are estimated as the blocks are not numbered in kg's)

*Standing calf extensions:*

15x150kg

15x190kg

15x200kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

another good looking sesion mate, keep it up.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers mate, walking like ive been fisted by a baby elephant this morning!


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice description!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Been snowed off again until wednesday so had a chance to go shopping for meat and various other stuff. Diet over the weekend has been terrible, was snowed in at a friends in the middle of no where so just ate what was in his cupboards/fridge/freezer.

Went docs earlier this afternoon to have my jabs done ready for the holiday; im adament the nurse plays darts, was savage. Was a bit suprised though, watched her do the jab, didnt swab, didnt aspirate... just stab and plunge... still alive so always a positive :lol:

Right, shoulder session today:

*Seated over head press*

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x80kg

10x80kg

*Reverse seated over hear press*

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x60kg

*Standing lateral raises*

10x12kg

10x14kg

10x14kg

10x16kg

*Standing raises (on cable machine)*

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x55kg

*Standing shrugs*

15x80kg

10x120kg

10x160kg

10x160kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Been snowed off again until wednesday so had a chance to go shopping for meat and various other stuff. Diet over the weekend has been terrible, was snowed in at a friends in the middle of no where so just ate what was in his cupboards/fridge/freezer.


oh well mate, can't always eat perfectly, gotta wing it sometimes.



nothing2fear said:


> Went docs earlier this afternoon to have my jabs done ready for the holiday; im adament the nurse plays darts, was savage. Was a bit suprised though, watched her do the jab, didnt swab, didnt aspirate... just stab and plunge... still alive so always a positive :lol:


daft cow.



nothing2fear said:


> Right, shoulder session today:


when you gonna do your left shoulder mate? :laugh: :lol:



nothing2fear said:


> *Seated over head press*
> 
> 10x40kg
> 
> ...


looks like another heavy session there mate, them big shoulders of yours helping out there no doubt.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> oh well mate, can't always eat perfectly, gotta wing it sometimes.
> 
> daft cow.
> 
> ...


Lmfao, busted. I alternate on a monthly basis :lol:

Yea was a good session, aching a little this morning. Going to try and squeeze back in today but got alot to do, going shopping for holiday bits so may put it back until thursday with biceps  .


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

save it for thursday when you're not in a rush mate, otherwise ya might drop a weight on your foot.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> save it for thursday when you're not in a rush mate, otherwise ya might drop a weight on your foot.


Theres always that risk mate  . Opted not to do legs on friday as I have a 8/9hour flight saturday, lol i'd need to get someone to lift me out of my chair where my legs have siezed up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye don't want aching legs when you have to sit in an aircraft with your knees stuck up your nose.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> aye don't want aching legs when you have to sit in an aircraft with your knees stuck up your nose.


Definately, its bad enough when you havent done legs tbh! Going to get there early and try and get seats by the door or a super cheap upgrade lol.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Theres always that risk mate  . Opted not to do legs on friday as I have a 8/9hour flight saturday, lol i'd need to get someone to lift me out of my chair where my legs have siezed up


Wise move:thumbup1: couple of years back I did a heavy leg sesh then sat on a coach for 6 hours followed by a 16 hour flight to Bali...........bad movemg: was in agony for first 3 days of my hol!

Were you of to anyhow?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gymfit said:


> Wise move:thumbup1: couple of years back I did a heavy leg sesh then sat on a coach for 6 hours followed by a 16 hour flight to Bali...........bad movemg: was in agony for first 3 days of my hol!
> 
> Were you of to anyhow?


Lmao, yea thats what im worried about... have to get an crane hoist to get me out of the seat :lol:

Off to egypt  ... coinsidentally off to bali in the summer, cant wait


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool - never been to Egypt myself, heard its great fro shopping :whistling: lol

You been to Bali before? if not and you want any info gimi a shout eh, I've been a few times for the surf but travelled all over the island & did alot of other stuff as well.

Its beautifull out there 

Wish I was going again :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gymfit said:


> Cool - never been to Egypt myself, heard its great fro shopping :whistling: lol
> 
> You been to Bali before? if not and you want any info gimi a shout eh, I've been a few times for the surf but travelled all over the island & did alot of other stuff as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome, will defiantely give you a shout about Bali closer to the time. Im going on a 2 week travel with thomson holidays, they sort out the whole package, transfers excursions etc, but im thinking of staying another week and doing some off beat stuff  . Going on my tod at the moment though 

Haha i've heard these rumours about egypt too... sure they arent true :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

we'll all come with ya mate.

have a ukmuscle holiday


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao, sounds a plan, although think we may leave egypt with a shortage of cido and various other...erm... medicines 

Well, taken me an hour and half to get in to work and theres only 6 of us here, so no gym at mid day sadly


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

lol yeah.

and you're getting to be a right skiver (almost as much as me) with all these failed gym visits. You're just trying to start the holiday early aren't ya!

Have a good time buddy if I don't speak to you before you fly.

D


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol not at all, honest... one missed one so far but training chest tonight... if i can tunnel myself out from work; our head office is literally in the middle of a field in the middle of no where lol...

Cheers mate  , i'll be updating this before I fly off on sat


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> if i can tunnel myself out from work; our head office is literally in the middle of a field in the middle of no where lol...


do it mate, think of the workout you'll get doing that!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

How's the training been going then?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nicks gone on holiday now mate, so prob won't get a reply anytime soon.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> How's the training been going then?


Hey mate, sorry I was away last week to catch some winter sun 

Back to training tomorrow though so will stick up my session :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah gay lord has returned.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

trust you had a nice break mate?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> Ah gay lord has returned.


Ahoy there captain queen



vsideboy said:


> trust you had a nice break mate?


Yea was good mate, amongst the lost baggage, horrendous flooding and being eaten alive by mozzies it was a pretty awesome holiday mate.

In all seriousness though mate twas good, definately what was needed. Back to work, and more importantly, training tomorrow


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Back in the gym yet then?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

alright mate how was the hol then as looking to go to sharm later on in the year where about did you stay? looking for a nice relaxing hol for me and the mrs with sun and some peace and quiet, hopefully sharm will be like this. also you posted in my thread and i have replied about my course var or winny.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Back in the gym yet then?


Hellomate, Yea back to it yesterday, just been stupidly busy so havent had chance to update my journal. Will do a quick update on todays session in a min  .



gyppo12345 said:


> alright mate how was the hol then as looking to go to sharm later on in the year where about did you stay? looking for a nice relaxing hol for me and the mrs with sun and some peace and quiet, hopefully sharm will be like this. also you posted in my thread and i have replied about my course var or winny.


Hello bud; holiday was, erm, different. Was very chilled out and nice to crash on the beach, but tbh I didnt like sharm at all, lots of hassling and I dont just mean them coming up and asking you to have a drink in their bar, they will literally follow you, harrass you, shout stuff at you, was fcuking horrible tbh lol. However, all I wanted to do was bake in the sun and relax and we did manage that  .

Plus dont expect anything to be cheap in sharm, everything is pretty much exactly the same price as at home. A pint for example was £2.50, a 22% (tax and service charge) is then added to your bill and then they still expect a tip :lol: Wont be going back to sharm personally, however I will be going back to egypt, just else where lol. Hotel I stayed at was the tropicana rosetta, not a bad hotel, close to everything... just dont eat their cooked breakfasts :lol:

Alexandria in egypt is ment to be really nice by all accounts though mate; I think i'll be going there or luxor next time. When was you thinking of going away?

Ah cool i'll have a look at your thread in a sec


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right, Been a bit sh!t this week with updating my journal and think I will be for the remainder of the week... and maybe next as im away again for part of it... however, I will do my best 

*Chest:*

*Smith Machine - flat*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

*Smith Machine - Incline*

20kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

*Laying flys *

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 10

*Pec Dec*

50kg x 15

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Seated Chest Press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

40kg x 10 with a further set of 10 negatives


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice session matey :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> nice session matey :thumb:


Cheers bud, been a bit slow this week, didnt train last night as had loads of stuff Ihad to do and im working overtime today so may go down later on.

Away pretty much all of next week so training is going to get a hit for another week but back to it with no interuptions a week monday  .


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Right, Been a bit sh!t this week with updating my journal and think I will be for the remainder of the week... and maybe next as im away again for part of it... however, I will do my best
> 
> *Chest:*
> 
> ...


Hello mate.Alot of machine work any resason for it?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

round 2 said:


> Hello mate.Alot of machine work any resason for it?


Only because the gym was full and these were all I could get on tbh lol... Had a huge influx of youngens in that day for some reason


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gonna be starting up on some test soon ish right?look forward to hearing about it.GL mate:thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

round 2 said:


> Gonna be starting up on some test soon ish right?look forward to hearing about it.GL mate:thumbup1:


Cheers bud  . Yea starting hopefully end of this month all being well

Time to get my a.rse in/on gear :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Only because the gym was full and these were all I could get on tbh lol... Had a huge influx of youngens in that day for some reason


Like that everywhere mate, go round in groups thinking they own the place :cursing:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Like that everywhere mate, go round in groups thinking they own the place :cursing:


Lol yea so ive noticed. Its usually quite rare in this gym, dont know where these lot of come from :ban:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Good journal mate, hope all goes well with the cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

frowningbudda said:


> Good journal mate, hope all goes well with the cycle :thumbup1:


Thanks for stopping by bud : :thumbup1: ... will be a bit more commited to it after next week, things have just been a bit busy lately.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Thanks for stopping by bud : :thumbup1: ... will be a bit more commited to it after next week, things have just been a bit busy lately.


never you mind be more committed next week, GET WITH THE PROGRAM NOW SOLDIER

sorry, but would be good being a drill instructor and shouting at people all day haha.

you've just had your week off for your holiday, can't be having too long off mate, even if you have got huge shoulders!! :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> never you mind be more committed next week, GET WITH THE PROGRAM NOW SOLDIER
> 
> sorry, but would be good being a drill instructor and shouting at people all day haha.
> 
> you've just had your week off for your holiday, can't be having too long off mate, even if you have got huge shoulders!! :thumb:


Haha, cheers for the, erm... encouragement :lol:

Im back from wales a day early, so going to go gym tomorrow night and try and do a push session just to see me through to next week... monday I am back on it  .


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

when you starting your course mate? also is it just a test only course you planning?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> when you starting your course mate? also is it just a test only course you planning?


Hello mate,

Just waiting for some blood test results to come through and will hopefully be starting my cycle next friday 

Running either test e or sust atm, havent made my mind up; im front loading with dbol and bridging with winny to pct.

Have you started your cycle yet mate? Havent been about much the past few weeks so havent had chance to catch up with all my subscribed threads yet


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

no not starting mine till april just out of curiosity why you going for winny over var to bridge the pct?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I had some winny kicking around that ide got previously tbh, no more scientific than that really :lol: although if im honest, ive never really looked in to var?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

ah cool bit like my course then but im using var instead of winny, make sure you keep us all updated on progress


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Will do mate, picking up my pins and barrels tomorrow  ... really looking forward to it, all being well with the blood tests etc 

Any particular reason for holding off 'til april mate?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

not really mate just the way i planned it really, am really focused at the moment and dropping bf so gonna keep going till i get where i want which i think will be april time, then i will have a decent base for a good clean lean bulk, looking forward to it already


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds good mate, i'll keep an eye out on your progress, i saw that youd dropped a load of bf... congrats on that mate!! Definately know its not easy. Like the message under your name... think its going to be a few peoples year this year  ...


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah it is my year hopefully lol, just got fed up of hitting the gym hard all the time and not seeing much progress all because i had the mindset of getting big but did it unclean and uneducated so i just got fatter lol now since i have dropped the weight and the body fat i can see the muscles which is just spurring me on all the time, also i have been really loving the cardio which is strange as i never did any before. still a long way to go but cant wait to get to the gym everyday, also feel better in myself.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Haha, cheers for the, erm... encouragement :lol:
> 
> Im back from wales a day early, so going to go gym tomorrow night and try and do a push session just to see me through to next week... monday I am back on it  .


No probs, I got your back mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right, as some of you know ive been for a full medical. When I was in my early teens I had various 'problems' with my heart, murmurs/englarged heart etc, this went on for 6 months before I saw another consultant who then told me there was infact nothing wrong with me.

Due to the unconvincing diagnosis by the nhs and various other personal reasons, I decided to have a full body health check done prior to starting a cycle, largly to ensure there was nothing which would prevent/cause problems whilst on cycle. Call me over cautious but I would of wanted it done even if I wasnt running gear.

I had to travel to south wales (around 250miles) however was well worth it as I cant even get a blood pressure test done at my doctors without a suitable reason.

Had a phone call this morning and all of my blood levels have come back fine and ECG was fine. Only things that had been picked up was the amount of protein in my urine, but that was borderline so I just have to monitor it post cycle and my blood pressure was a bit higher. Blood pressure was probably slightly elevated because of the apprehension of the whole day tbh, but ive bought a BP monitor and will be taking measures to lower it prior to cycle.

Any who, I thought ide share with you lovely people my blood test results, im open to comments etc from anyone with regard to these 

Liver function test

Original result: "TOTAL BILIRUBIN" = 15 umol/L(0 - 21)

*** NUMERIC VALUE SUPPLIED: = 15umol/L ***

Serum gamma-glutamyl transferase level = 27 u/L

ALT/SGPT serum level = 32 u/L

AST serum level = 21 u/L

Serum alkaline phosphatase = 83 u/L

Serum albumin = 50 g/L High

Serum protein profile = 74 g/L

Liver function test

Serum creatinine = 92 umol/L

Serum urea level = 7.7 mmol/L

Serum bicarbonate = 28.4 mmol/L

Serum potassium = 5.1 mmol/L

Serum sodium = 146 mmol/L High

Urea and electrolytes

Total cholesterol:HDL ratio = 4

Serum LDL cholesterol level = 2.7 mmol/L

Serum HDL cholesterol level = 0.98 mmol/L

Serum triglycerides = 0.5 mmol/L

Serum cholesterol = 3.94 mmol/L

Serum lipids

Dyslipidaemia Management Guidelines

Patients with / or at high risk of atherosclerotic disease

(calculated absolute CHD risk >/= 15% over 10yrs)

TARGET VALUES : Tot.Cholesterol<4.0 mmol/L, LDL<2.0mmol/L

Triglyceride <2.0 mmol/L, HDL>1.0mmol/L

Blood Glucose = 4.9 mmol/L

Original result: "GLUCOSE" = 4.9 mmol/L

Ranges refer to fasting/random VENOUS plasma glucose

Fasting <6.1->2.5 mmol/l:Normal

Fasting:6.1-6.9 mmol/l:IFG(impaired fasting glycaemia)

Fasting =/>7.0 mmol/l & osmotic symptoms: DM

Fasting =/> 7.0 mmol/l x2 without symptoms: DM

Random =/>11.1 mmol/l & osmotic symptoms: DM

Random =/>11.1 mmol/l x2 without symptoms: DM

DM,IFG,IGT & Normality cannot be reliably diagnosed

on FASTING/RANDOM CAPILLARY specimens

Serum testosterone = 17.53 nmol/L

Original result: "TESTOSTERONE" = 17.53 nmol/L(8.76 - 32.40)

Prostate specific antigen = 0.64 ng/mL

Serum LH level = 3.3 iu/L

Original result: "Serum LH level" = 3.3 mIU/ml (1.3 - 9.6)

Serum FSH level = 1.9 iu/L

Original result: "Serum FSH level" = 1.9 mIU/ml (1.2 - 15.8)

Basophil count = 0 10*9/L

Eosinophil count = 0.1 10*9/L

Monocyte count = 0.4 10*9/L

Lymphocyte count = 2.1 10*9/L

Neutrophil count = 3.3 10*9/L

Mean corpusc. haemoglobin(MCH) = 30.1 pg

Red blood cell distribution width

*** NUMERIC VALUE SUPPLIED: = 13.8% ***

Platelet count = 226 10*9/L

Mean corpuscular volume (MCV) = 87.5 fL

Haemoglobin estimation = 16.2 g/dL

Total white cell count = 6 10*9/L

Full blood count - FBC

Had a chat to patient sats 98 on air temp 36.3

chest fine bibasal creps

hs1+2+0

abdomen soft non tender no masses bs present

dupstick shows trace protein nuil else

ecg normal

Weight: 108.862 kgs BMI: 35.4 O/E - weight

Height: 1.753 metres O/E - height

Never smoked Never smoked tobacco

11:36.00 BP 144 / 70 taken Sitting Cuff: Standard recall due: O/E - blood pressure reading


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, glad you're fit and well.

If you're ingesting an excess of protein (for bodybuilding purposes) then wouldn't that be why theres a higher reading or am I talking rubbish?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea you are right mate, protein supplements can cause some protein in the urine, which there is a possibility it could be, but it was slightly higher than what youd expect it to be if that was the case. He just told me to review it post cycle (as on cycle it would make me cry :lol: ) and go from there.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome now you can crack on with the cycle mate,


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> awesome now you can crack on with the cycle mate,


 :thumb: Certainly can mate; went down the exchange today and picked up my pins/barrells/swab's etc.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This will be good read this im sure.Looking to do something similar september/october (2nd kid due august) and gonna run second ph cycle before then.I think front loading with d,bol is a good idea 4 weeks ish?Are you gonna post weight bodyfat stats before and after mate? :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

round 2 said:


> This will be good read this im sure.Looking to do something similar september/october (2nd kid due august) and gonna run second ph cycle before then.I think front loading with d,bol is a good idea 4 weeks ish?Are you gonna post weight bodyfat stats before and after mate? :thumbup1:


Congrats on the kiddy mate :rockon:

Yea 4 week front load of dbol. Still undecided on sust or test e atm, will have a ponder lol.

Yea im trying to get some calipers or way of getting my bf% measured, but no where around here sells anything like that, so going to have to order some calipers from the net


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Congrats on the kiddy mate :rockon:
> 
> Yea 4 week front load of dbol. Still undecided on sust or test e atm, will have a ponder lol.
> 
> Yea im trying to get some calipers or way of getting my bf% measured, but no where around here sells anything like that, so going to have to order some calipers from the net


Dont get none of them scales which measure bodyfat as they are crap for people with muscle.I think they registar anything other than standad amount of muscle as fat.at the moment i am 37% bodyfat and rising. haha (prob 17% really) :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

round 2 said:


> Dont get none of them scales which measure bodyfat as they are crap for people with muscle.I think they registar anything other than standad amount of muscle as fat.at the moment i am 37% bodyfat and rising. haha (prob 17% really) :thumbup1:


Lmao, I hate them things... I used one at my old gym that started going mental when my BMI came out at 38 :lol: and I had a bf% of 45%ish... wtf? Admitedly, im a bit of a porker, but 45%... Ide look like jabba the hutt


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck mate, will forllow with interest


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

8====D


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Miike said:


> Good luck mate, will forllow with interest


Cheers for coming past bud 



Dan said:


> 8====D


Dude you need help... love ya all the same though.

Right, have been p1ss poor with updating this over the past 3 weeks, what with holiday, working away and the past week of travelling all around the country.

A proper diet is back in place as of today... no more waffles, chow meins, big daddy box meals, pop corn chicken and service station food.

Been given the all clear by the docs, was contemplating starting my cycle friday coming but I am going to leave it a week to allow me to get back in to the rythm of things and stock up on food etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Wooo steroids.

Good luck with you cycle bud.

BTW how do i need help :lol: your not the 1st person to mention it to me..


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> Wooo steroids.
> 
> Good luck with you cycle bud.
> 
> BTW how do i need help :lol: your not the 1st person to mention it to me..


Steroids? Im doing a cycle of creatine :lol: honestly :lol:

Cheers bud, will keep this up to date a bit better as of tomorrow


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll say good luck with it all matey and duck out as the gear talk just flies over my head.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> I'll say good luck with it all matey and duck out as the gear talk just flies over my head.


Lol thats cool mate; journal will be carrying on as before, logging weights/diet etc. Im changing my diet this week and upping the carbs a bit.

Just had a look at your journal mate; good looking leg session going on there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Just had a look at your journal mate; good looking leg session going on there!


aye cheers mate, and as usual after a leg workout I can now hardly get out of my chair at work and have to walk around like I've had a pant accident haha. :thumb:

Will keep an eye on you, but maybe not comments as often as usual. Still love ya though buddy don't worry. :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



vsideboy said:


> aye cheers mate, and as usual after a leg workout I can now hardly get out of my chair at work and have to walk around like I've had a pant accident haha. :thumb:
> 
> Will keep an eye on you, but maybe not comments as often as usual. Still love ya though buddy don't worry. :lol:


Haha, yea I know what you mean; my job involves lots of walking around so I save leg day until friday as the day after im generally walking around like ive been fisted by an elephant.

Haha, big love home slice :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Shoulders tonight:

*Seated OH press*

15x40kg (plus machine weight?)

10x60kg

10x80kg

*Reverse seated OH press*

10x40kg

10x60kg

10x60kg

*Standing lateral raises*

10x12kg

10x14kg

10x14kg

10x16kg

*Standing front raises*

10x45kg

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x60kg

*Standing shrugs*

10x80kg

10x120kg

10x160kg


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows it going mate, some good lifts there, you started yet?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> hows it going mate, some good lifts there, you started yet?


Cheers bud  . Not really feeling a great deal of doms this morning but my shoulders are odd in that respect. Will be changing the routine up a bit next week 

Na not started yet, just sorting out some test, got everything else though (pins, barrells, dbol, winny) lol. May start this friday but its looking like next friday now before legs session


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

nice shoulder WO gorgeous.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> nice shoulder WO gorgeous.


Cheers treacle... have I ever told you your my idle :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Shoulders tonight:
> 
> *Seated OH press*
> 
> ...


Dont need to lift the machine aswell mate...Just grab the handles and push :lol: :lol: :lol:

I never get doms in my sholders either. Ache like feck when I'm doing them but the next day they feel fine. Strange lol


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Dont need to lift the machine aswell mate...Just grab the handles and push :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I never get doms in my sholders either. Ache like feck when I'm doing them but the next day they feel fine. Strange lol


 :lol: run out of plates so thought ide press the machine 

Exactly the same mate, get serious aches when training them, but the day after, nothing. Very weird! Thinking of changing my routine around a bit next week and trying a different exercises on the shoulders. Miss not being able to take off my jumper because I cant lift me arms lol.

Everything else I train I get doms from? odd


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wear smaller tshirts mate lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Just wear smaller tshirts mate lol.


Lmao genius idea! 

Trained back tonight:

*Bent over rows:*

20kg (bar) x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Standing lat pull downs:*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Seated close grip rows:*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Seated wide grip rows:*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

quick question mate why standing lat pull downs as oppossed to seated lat pull downs???


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> quick question mate why standing lat pull downs as oppossed to seated lat pull downs???


Seated machine is a slightly different exercise (plus it was being used :lol: ) and my description is pretty lame for what the exercise actually is.

You have the bar at eye level, and with straight/slightly bent arms, bring your arms down flat with your quads, isolating just the lats... if that makes sense? lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

funny that, I was going to ask the same question and then suggest that perhaps you were doing them with straight arms.

Not much in there though mate, 12 sets? Only take you about 20 minutes?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Back was feeling pretty weak y.day, had spent the day doing invert levels in pits so was pretty poor show last night. Deadlifts will be back in next week. I wasin there about 45mins, I usually do 4 or 5 exercises with 3 to 4 sets in, more than enough personally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

****.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

wasn't having a go at ya mate, just an observation.

each to his own. :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one mate have you started your test yet ?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

jeez you better start the gear soon mate, everyone is well desperate for it.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> ****.


Love you too :lol:



vsideboy said:


> wasn't having a go at ya mate, just an observation.
> 
> each to his own. :thumb:


Not at all bud  .. my training has been based around 4/5 exercises for a little while now, may be dropping it down to 3 or 4 but upping the weight shortly 



sizar said:


> nice one mate have you started your test yet ?


Not yet bud, hopefully next friday all being well  . Got a bit of a cold at the minute so will wait for that to subside.



vsideboy said:


> jeez you better start the gear soon mate, everyone is well desperate for it.


Lmfao :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Chest session tonight

*Flat bench press:*

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

*Incline bench press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 4

*Pec dec:*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Chest press:*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10 - negatives


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice pressing sexy man.

Oh btw i got the job *BOOM*


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> Nice pressing sexy man.
> 
> Oh btw i got the job *BOOM*


Cheers twinkle toes

Nicely done mate, told you busting out a front double bi would get the job!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ive been pretty p1ss poor at updating this this week... soooo

*Thursday - Biceps:*

*Seated EZ curl:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Single arm cable curls:*

10kg x 15

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

*Cable curls (both arms):*30kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*21's:*

12kg x 3 sets

*Friday - Legs:*

*Leg press:*

190kg x 10

230kg x 10

250kg x 10

*Seated quad extensions:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Laying hamstring curls:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*Calf Extensions:*

80kg (plus equipment?) x 20

120kg ( " " ) x 15

120kg ( " " ) x 15

*Stiff leg dead lifts:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

No squats today as the rack was in use when I went in, so just finished off with some SL dead's.

*Saturday:*

1hour eliptical trainer pre-breakfast (Maintaining 120-130 bpm HR)

*Sunday:*

1hour eliptical trainer pre-breakfast


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Shoulder session tonight:*

*Seated behind head barbell press:*

20kg (bar) x 20 - warmup

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Shoulder press machine (reverse seated):*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Dumbell Flys (standing):*

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Dumbell front raises:*

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

*Barbell raises/chins - cable machine:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice workout matey, wouldn't expect anything less with them big shoulders though! :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers bud  . Did a bit more than usual, been struggling lately feeling any doms in my shoulders so was a bit of an experiment last night


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well doms don't last forever apparently (only way I know I've done enough is if I'm aching 2 days later so will be hard when I don't ache anymore!)

Think you wanna try increasing the weights a bit too mate, alot of 10 reps in there. I tend to think that if I can get to 10 reps then I should increase the weight again and drop to the 7 or 8 reps, then once I get back to 10 then increase the weight again.

D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Cheers bud  . Did a bit more than usual, been struggling lately feeling any doms in my shoulders so was a bit of an experiment last night


Only time my shoulders have EVER been sore is the day after heavy barbell benching. Never sore from shoulder training.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Wednesday - Shoulders:

*Flat bench press:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 7

*Incline bench press:*

20kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Standing cable flys:*

3sets of 10

*Seated chest press:*

40kg (plus machine weight) x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Thursday *- Didnt train as I went on a date 

*Friday - Legs*

Squat rack was in use by 4blokes training together for nearly my whole session 

*Leg press:*

190kg x 10

230kg x 10

270kg x 10

270kg x 8

*Laying Hamstring curls:*

No weight marked - 3sets x 10

*Leg extensions:*

No weight marked - 3 sets x 10

*Calf extensions:*

40kg (plus machine weight) x 20

80kg x 15

120kg x 15

*Squats:*

60kg x 10 (for 2 sets) just to finish them off


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice weights matey


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> nice weights matey


Cheers bud 

*Shoulder session tonight:*

*Seated press:*

40kg (plus machine weight) x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Reverse seated press:*

40kg (plus machine weight) x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Dumbell Flys:*

14kg (??? Unmarked dumbell) x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Cable bar raises:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

80kg (plus machine weight) x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

80kg x 25


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Little update:

*Tuesday - Didnt train, had a date*

*Wednesday - Chest*

*Barbell Bench*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Incline bench*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 7

*Pec Dec*

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Chest Press*

40kg (plus machine weight) x 10

60kg x 10

40kg x 10

20kg x 25 superset

*Tonight - Back*

*Bent over row*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

60kg x 10

*Close grip bent over row (with barbell between legs)*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Wide grip seated row*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

*Close grip pull down*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Standing lat pull down*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sod the training how did the date go?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Keep up the good work mate, you seem to be pretty strong in your shoulders.........whats your heaviest squat out of interest?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> sod the training how did the date go?


Lmao, yea was ok thanks bud, don't know if anything will come of it but she was stunning and she used to pin her ex who used gear....I wanted to marry here there and then :lol:



PHHead said:


> Keep up the good work mate, you seem to be pretty strong in your shoulders.........whats your heaviest squat out of interest?


Cheers bud  . My squat is horrendous, last time I did it was around 110kg but my form is poor. Going for 300kg leg press tonight. Will try some squats if the racks free, if not I'll give the squat machine a go


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Right, as some of you know ive been for a full medical. When I was in my early teens I had various 'problems' with my heart, murmurs/englarged heart etc, this went on for 6 months before I saw another consultant who then told me there was infact nothing wrong with me.
> 
> Due to the unconvincing diagnosis by the nhs and various other personal reasons, I decided to have a full body health check done prior to starting a cycle, largly to ensure there was nothing which would prevent/cause problems whilst on cycle. Call me over cautious but I would of wanted it done even if I wasnt running gear.
> 
> ...


First time reading your journal and a couple of things I've spotted mate, so bear with me as it's very early and should actually be working, lol.

Bilirubin value a tad high. This means your liver is working hard for some reason. Hadf you beeen drinking in the previous day or 2?

Are you taking creatine as a supplement? 92 is a low reading for creatinine really which coupled with preotein in urine you may be better off leaving creatine out for a bit.

For a 21 year old, 4 is quite high for cholesterol, coupled with your BP are you still overweight?

17.53 testosterone is ok but not brilliant for a 21 year old. Should be nearer top end of scale at your age, but you have what you have. (mines 12.5!! but then againI'm 38). Your FSH and LH levels are low which will explain the low test. LH controls test production in your nuts, fsh (folicile stimulating hormone) controls the sperm production in your nuts. For 21 these 3 results I would not be happy with.

I see from your journal you've ran a few PH courses, which looking at your figures might explain some of the low results. How long ago where they and did you pct. Don't get me wrong, you're fine, just that the figures are a little on the low side, might just be the way you are, it is with me or it may be your not fully recovered from the PH courses. This is why you need bloods done before doing anything so you have a true baseline.

Only got to page 7, then looked through this with my "super anal I read too much crap about stuff but I'm not a doctor" head, it's just an opinion formed from a lot of reading, due to having various problems myself. Have oldbutnotout, or Mars1960 or someone with more knowlege look at them if they haven't already, see what they make of them.

The bits I can comment on though with confidence is your BP and cholesterol. These suggest you need to drop some fat off before you go on cycle. 4's and 5's are ok in some peoples books, but wife is a coronary care heart specialist sister doesn't like young people with figures that high, and by young she means under 50!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Huge thanks for your comments mate!

The last PH cycle I ran was around august last year with a rull serm pct :

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

I did do one when I was 18 which was a stupidly long cycle with no pct and shut me down... young, ignorant and uneducated tbh. Could that have something to with the low test levels pherhaps? As stupid as this question may seem, would a large amount of sex the day prior to the tests have anything to do with it?

Liver - No I had no alcohol with the 48hours before the test and I am no running creatine.

The blood pressure I partly put down to having a cold to be honest, Ive bought myself a DIY BP kit and I was sitting at 127/68 last time I check it. I am still podgy around the mid section which I am still persisting with cardio and reduced carb diet to try and aid but was hoping being in an anabolic state would aid this too?

I'll pm them now and ask them to have a look at it mate, again, really appreciative you popped past. Will work on dropping my cholestrol etc before my cycle. I was having a think over the past couple of nights and im now considering postponing my cycle until april anyway as my birthday is end of march and will no doubt hinder my training.

Cheers again pal, any further comments would be hugely appreciated


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

It's hard to judge when everything is ok and in range. No doctor will highlight anything off those results, it's just what you find out of peoples experiences off those figures. The test levels you see are an average of what that lab sees. But, how often do perfectly normal peolpe get blood work done on their hormone levels to give the lab their range of 8-30? The age range for this is also from 18-80. So it's very broad range, some endos will aim for 18 nmol for trt patients, which is your level, smack in the middle, others aim higher. This is for guys in their 50's and 60's so for you at 21 and myself at 38, a bit pointless to compare.

It's just at 21 you are at your peak levels, so in theory should be high, so as you get older, your levels fall and have somewhere to fall to, if you catch my meaning. But there is a reason they say a self diagnoser has a fool for a patient. It's just your levels whilst in range are all on the lowish range of normal.

Creatinine, ignore my comment, was too early , it's fine it's me getting muddled, sorry. Cholestrol and bp need to be in check though. Brocolli is your freind. as is all veg and will bring it down.

I can only advise from personal experience though, so as far as gear goes, get lean 1st. Was lean when younger and gained great. Tried when older and with still too high bf, ignoring advice on here and ballooned. It was more than from being fat but it was a factor. It's harder to see the fat going on if already carrying fat, when lean you'll spot it and can adjust diet quicker. I'm sat on a shed load of gear atm and resisitng until bf kow enough. Got abs showing woopie but going to carry on cutting as still got an inch round middle. Serious mind fck though as I feel very small and gaunt. Weighed myself just and 93kgs. Think I need to get below 90 really before going on.

Best of luck which ever way you choose.

Bill.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Friday - Legs session:*

*Leg press:*

230kg x 10

270kg x 10

310kg x 6 - PB

*Squat machine - (Rack was in use *  * )* - Machine weight assumed 20kg?

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Quad extensions:* - Plates unamrked, presumed 5kg incriments?

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Laying ham extensions:*

35kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Calf extensions:* - Machine weight assumed 20kg?

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows it all going mate, you started your course yet or you gonna leave it for a bit longer?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello bud, no not started it year, getting my gear this week. Contemplating postponing it until april now as my birthday is at the end march which will most likely hinder my training for a week.

Need to catch up with my stickies and catch up with your journal mate, hows the training going? Not too much longer until you start yours now


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah all going well apart from having a week off this week, was gonna start mine in april but have been making some good prgress at the moment and feeling good weight loss has plateaued but looking leaner so hopefully loosing fat but adding muscle, may keep it going like this for a while.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahh sometimes you need a break off tbh, doesnt do any harm. I have a similar thing with the weight loss, it is dropping but has slowed up lately, but my carbs are pretty much just fibrous such as veg as opposed to pasta/rice etc so will just stick with it for a little while longer. Ive made some good gains in my legs and seem to be going up weekly so I may well postpone the cycle now 

Have you got your gear sorted for the cycle or are you waiting to get it closer to the time?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:cursing: :ban:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

got all my stuff sorted mate so can start whenever but might just put it off for a bit longer.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah yea thats makes sense; you'll know when its right pal... im eager to get on it but I think im going to give it these four weeks  .

You're running test e arent you?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah mate 12 weeks of test e @ 600mg ew and 6 weeks of var to end the course and bridge to pct not sure on dose for the var yet though, hopefully will give me some nice lean gains


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> yeah mate 12 weeks of test e @ 600mg ew and 6 weeks of var to end the course and bridge to pct not sure on dose for the var yet though, hopefully will give me some nice lean gains


With the var ive seen anything between 60 and 100mg ed. I think you'll do very well out of that little cycle bud


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Monday - Shoulder session:*

*Seated overhead press:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10, 60kg x 12, 40kg x 9 (Dropped weight 20kg each time until failure)

*Dumbell flys:*

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Dumbell front raises:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Cable raises:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Shrugs: - Equipment guestimated 20kg?*

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10 - pb


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

big shrugs mate blimey.

I'm only managing 80 plus the bar so 100kg yikes!

how are you finding your training bud? Still enjoying it? also hows the diet going?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello bud... cheers  ... having a good week so far, last friday hit a pb on the leg press and then the shrugs... wasn't a pretty site to watch if im honest :lol:

Loving training at the minute, got a training buddy now who is consistant and we still manage to get done in 45minutes 

Diet isn't bad, still very strict on starchy carbs such as pasta, rice, bread etc, they're still non existant; my diet is now:

Meal 1: 100g Oats & 50g whey

Meal 2: 200g lean meat and 100g lettuce/veg

Meal 3: As meal 2

Meal 4 - Pre Workout 25g whey

Meal 5 - PWO 50g whey 25g dextrose

Meal 6 - 200g lean meat and 150g brocolli

Meal 7 (before bed) - 150g cottage cheese

So lots of meals but all relatively small. Weight seems to be holding steady at the minute and fat is still slowly dropping but I do certainly miss the keto for weightloss.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought i'd drop by as you posted in my journal. All looking good :thumbup1:

Some good lifts as well, i thought you said in my journal that your lifts were pretty terrible, they look pretty damn good to me mate lol

Nice pb on the shrugs as well.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

dax said:


> i thought you said in my journal that your lifts were pretty terrible.


they are terrible, he's a proper poof lol.

nah with shoulders that size you ain't gonna be lifting light weights. keep at it nicky boy.

D


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

dax said:


> Thought i'd drop by as you posted in my journal. All looking good :thumbup1:
> 
> Some good lifts as well, i thought you said in my journal that your lifts were pretty terrible, they look pretty damn good to me mate lol
> 
> Nice pb on the shrugs as well.


Lmao, busted :lol: ..... ignore my shoulder session lol but in all seriousness I should be pushing more weight than that... tbh if I hadnt of stopped last year they would be much higher (id like to hope)



vsideboy said:


> *they are terrible, he's a proper poof lol.*
> 
> nah with shoulders that size you ain't gonna be lifting light weights. keep at it nicky boy.
> 
> D


 :lol: I love you coming past my journal... brings a ray of sunshine to my day :lol:


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lmao, busted :lol: ..... ignore my shoulder session lol but in all seriousness I should be pushing more weight than that... *tbh if I hadnt of stopped last year they would be much higher (id like to hope)*


LOL, yeah i know the feeling, i really wished i'd never stopped last year as well, i might be looking half decent by now, ah well, onwards and upwards hey! :beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

dax said:


> LOL, yeah i know the feeling, i really wished i'd never stopped last year as well, i might be looking half decent by now, ah well, onwards and upwards hey! :beer:


Lol I know where you're coming from... all you can do is use that as motivation to drive yourself forward now 

*Wednesday - Chest session*. Felt pretty sh!te tonight, very lathargic and no real motivation. Burnt my tri's out on monday doing shoulders and definately hindered tonights training.

*Flat Barbell Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

*Incline Dumbell Bench:*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Inclinine Dumbell Flys:*

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Pec Dec:*

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> :lol: I love you coming past my journal... brings a ray of sunshine to my day :lol:


No worries sweet cheeks


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> No worries sweet cheeks


 :wub:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Legs tonight:*

*Leg press:*

230kg x 10

270kg x 10

310kg x 10

*Ham curl:* - No weights just incriments, assumed 5kg plates

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Squat Machine:* - Assumed weight of machine 20kg

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

*Leg extensions:* - Again no weight marked, assumed 5kg plates

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Stiff leg dead lifts:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Good work mate, got any recent pics?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah pics pics pics...

oh and nice workout buddy, are you doing the last set of 10 reps easily? If so then I'd be upping the weight til you can only just know about 7 or 8 out and work up from there.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Miike said:


> Good work mate, got any recent pics?


Now look what you've done... mother:censored: lmao... I'll try and get some up soon.. not liking the bf at the mo, but will try and get someone to take some pics soon before i start cycle 



vsideboy said:


> yeah pics pics pics...
> 
> oh and nice workout buddy, are you doing the last set of 10 reps easily? If so then I'd be upping the weight til you can only just know about 7 or 8 out and work up from there.


Cheers mate; the last 5 reps of the 3rd set are hard work, but thinking of upping my leg press and squat next week


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good lad, gotta keep it hard work mate.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows it going mate?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Heya bud; going not bad at all at the moment, hitting pbs on a few things so seemingly doing the right things. Cycle starts shortly, getting my gear tonight by all accounts so looking like its going to be a few good months ahead 

Looking to change my routine a little bit and aim more towards powerlifting 

What about you mate, hows your training going lately?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah its all good really had a week off two weeks ago and felt good last week in the gym just gonna have a play around with my diet this week see if i can make more improvements there, other than that all is good, got all my stuff now for my course so should be a good summer if all goes well, just wanna drop abit more bf before i start.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Monday - Shoulders*

*Seated OH press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Reverse seated OH press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Dumbell Flys:*

14kg x 15

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Cable barbell raises:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10

40minutes eliptical trainer post training

*Tuesday - Back*

*Rows:*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Straight arm pull downs - cables*

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 6 - superset with 40kg x 15 (slow reps)

*Seated cable rows:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Lat pull downs - Close grip*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Lat pull machine (Will get a pic)*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

40minutes eliptical trainer post training


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

nothing2fear said:


> *Monday - Shoulders*
> 
> *Seated OH press:*
> 
> ...


Nice workout and well thought out.

When you say seated OH press is this machine or bar?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> 40minutes eliptical trainer post training


nice one for managing to do these at the end mate, I can never be bothered to do cardio, I just wanna go home lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice workout and well thought out.
> 
> When you say seated OH press is this machine or bar?


Cheers for coming past bud 

Its a machine which you have to load the plates on to as oppose to cables and weighted blocks.

Its not hugely clear but its the machine in the middle facing the mirror? LINK



vsideboy said:


> nice one for managing to do these at the end mate, I can never be bothered to do cardio, I just wanna go home lol.


Cheers bud. I went to the docs the other day as my DIY blood pressure monitor had been coming up with some pecuilar (sp?) readings so just wanted some clarifications. Turns out I have high blood pressure; after speaking to my dad he and every generation in his family have it, so looks like ive inherited 'the gene' lol.

Going back for a couple more tests and then will probably be put BP meds. So cycle is on hold for the time being and ive reintroduced cardio back in to my routine. Need to get this fat % down; cant keep kidding myself. Ive rigged up my psp to my cross trainer at home (amen for zipties  ) and I just watch films whilst getting sweaty... soon passes the time 

Although tonight im out for a meal with uni friends... god danm all you can eat chinese restraunts :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear it bud, but think getting the % down is always a good idea anyway.

yey a psp buddy, don't know many people with them.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah its cool, its one of them things; ive tried hawthorn and even at over 3g a day did nothing for me. Also tried/used celery juice when on my last PH cycle which definately helped to maintain what my BP was then, but using it at the moment and it has done nothing to reduce it... so looks like meds are the only way to progress with controlling it.

Going to phone my private doc up tomorrow and see what meds he specifically reconmends etc.

Lmao, psp's for cardio are the way forward


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi mate. Not spoken for a while...hows it going?

Putting off the cycle?? ahhhh shiiiit lol. it'll be for the best anyway.

No deads on back day?? I thought u were trying to get stronger u lightweight?? :lol: :lol:

Nice OH pressing tho :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Hi mate. Not spoken for a while...hows it going?
> 
> Putting off the cycle?? ahhhh shiiiit lol. it'll be for the best anyway.
> 
> ...


Hello mate; I was ment to PMyou this week but havent got round to it as yet.

Lol yea I know, was getting rather excited about it, but getting the blood pressure sorted before is definately a must. How you been sir? Still training?

Lmfao... busted, im just a bicep boy :lol: - Rack was being used for squats all the time I was in there yesterday so wasn't able to do any 

Cheers bud


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Hello mate; I was ment to PMyou this week but havent got round to it as yet.
> 
> Lol yea I know, was getting rather excited about it, but getting the blood pressure sorted before is definately a must. How you been sir? Still training?
> 
> ...


I've been ok mate. Trainings going ok. Got a bit short with money after valentines and the other halfs bday all coming at once so was short on food for a week!! :cursing: BUT I've been paid now so am getting the majority of the cals down.

What protein you use mate? I only ask because I usually use Nutrisport but fancied a change. Got some protein yesterday from STC nutrition, tried it this morning and it is deeeelicious!! Makes my nutrisport taste like chalk :lol:

Your gym looks pretty good. All the right equipment...just looks like it could get a bit cosy lol. Is it really that small?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What was your bp?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I've been ok mate. Trainings going ok. Got a bit short with money after valentines and the other halfs bday all coming at once so was short on food for a week!! :cursing: BUT I've been paid now so am getting the majority of the cals down.
> 
> What protein you use mate? I only ask because I usually use Nutrisport but fancied a change. Got some protein yesterday from STC nutrition, tried it this morning and it is deeeelicious!! Makes my nutrisport taste like chalk :lol:
> 
> Your gym looks pretty good. All the right equipment...just looks like it could get a bit cosy lol. Is it really that small?


Ahh dude, what you need to do there is roll both valentines and her birthday in to one...  .. sorted! lol. Get her some protein or something, if she dont use it then you're win win

I used to use myprotein but recently started using 'bulk powders' for protein, really nice mate, if you get 'chocolate cookie' its awesome. But they are all relatively the same price tbh.

Physiques is awesome mate, i think the picture makes it look smaller than it is, but its quite small. Did you look through the other pictures? It gets a bit uncomfortable with more than around 25/30 people in there.



winger said:


> What was your bp?


On the day of my BP test it was 150/100 which is pretty shocking. I have no idea why its suddenly shot up but by all accounts it appears hereditory. Diet is pretty clean, low carb and sodium. Ive upped my cardio no to 6x a week to get my bf% down further in hope this would aid it.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Was meant to be going for a meal tonight but that got cancelled; not a bad thing really as I didnt get home from work until late tonight.

Have put chest back until tomorrow as it was a bit too late to train when I go home, so jumped on the cross trainer for 45minutes and sweated it out a bit


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> On the day of my BP test it was 150/100 which is pretty shocking. I have no idea why its suddenly shot up but by all accounts it appears hereditory. Diet is pretty clean, low carb and sodium. Ive upped my cardio no to 6x a week to get my bf% down further in hope this would aid it.


you weren't thinking about megan fox or someone like that while you were in the waiting room were you? She always gets my pulse racing!








http://www.nypost.com/r/nypost/blogs/popwrap/200809/Images/200809_Megan-Fox-naked-GQ%201.jpg]


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Ahh dude, what you need to do there is roll both valentines and her birthday in to one...  .. sorted! lol. Get her some protein or something, if she dont use it then you're win win
> 
> I used to use myprotein but recently started using 'bulk powders' for protein, really nice mate, if you get 'chocolate cookie' its awesome. But they are all relatively the same price tbh.
> 
> Physiques is awesome mate, i think the picture makes it look smaller than it is, but its quite small. Did you look through the other pictures? It gets a bit uncomfortable with more than around 25/30 people in there.


Haha I did roll em both into one this year actually! Got out of having to take her someone nice on valentines say cos my mate had booked a bday meal that night.....result!!

That cookies and cream was my second choice. Cookies and cream sounds nice. The one I got tastes like maccy d's choc milkshake. Might have to give bulk powders ago after this one.

yea I saw the pics....much better machines than falaise lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> you weren't thinking about megan fox or someone like that while you were in the waiting room were you? She always gets my pulse racing!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Sir, you're welcome past my journal any time :thumb:



GunnaGetBig said:


> Haha I did roll em both into one this year actually! Got out of having to take her someone nice on valentines say cos my mate had booked a bday meal that night.....result!!
> 
> That cookies and cream was my second choice. Cookies and cream sounds nice. The one I got tastes like maccy d's choc milkshake. Might have to give bulk powders ago after this one.
> 
> yea I saw the pics....much better machines than falaise lol.


Haha nicely done mate; this was the 1st year ive been single on valentines day, was bliss and very cheap if im honest 

Ide definately reconmend it, im doing bulk powders a review in the next day or so and i'll post up what i think of each flavours so have a mooch, but definately will be getting some choc cookie again. Disclaimer - I am no way affliated with above said company :lol: :lol:

Haha yea its a pretty decent gym, we will have to sort out a training session at some point mate, dont mind where we do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

8=====D - - - - (


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, this evening didnt quite go how I planned; didnt get out of a meeting until late and have been in all of 20minutes.

So needless to say no training tonight or cardio, I feel physically and mentally drained this evening. Going to have a night off and recoup.

Just grilled a nice rib eye steak served along with some chopped onions, mushrooms and a small dot of pesto sauce. Nice little treat away from plain chicken and brocolli 

The question is... legs or chest tomorrow?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> 8=====D - - - - (


You had your hair cut? *points at avatar* :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to let you know, on the BP checks, you'll need to go to the docs another time with the nurse for a second reading. If this too is high, you should be called in to see the Doctor for the 3rd reading and subsequent referal. There is supposed to be 2 weeks between each reading and they look to work off the lowst figure. Try not to go early morning as it's artificially lower before lunch. At 21 they will try to get you to lose weight and exercise, or in NHS speak, Lifestyle change. These are NICE guidelines for high BP, wife's mate is a community nurse so got the full low down off her. A heart rate of 72 is an average but really if you're fit and training, resting pulse should be lower. Some don't think hr is a sign of fitness, but I'm fairly fit now and my resting pulse is <50 and I'm 38 years old and 93kgs @ 5'11" BP of 112/60. Before doing more cardio, hr was 60 so must be a sign.

And pics of Megan Fox aren't doing him any favours so unless he's left you something in his will, stop it!! :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

BillC said:


> Just to let you know, on the BP checks, you'll need to go to the docs another time with the nurse for a second reading. If this too is high, you should be called in to see the Doctor for the 3rd reading and subsequent referal. There is supposed to be 2 weeks between each reading and they look to work off the lowst figure. Try not to go early morning as it's artificially lower before lunch. At 21 they will try to get you to lose weight and exercise, or in NHS speak, Lifestyle change. These are NICE guidelines for high BP, wife's mate is a community nurse so got the full low down off her. A heart rate of 72 is an average but really if you're fit and training, resting pulse should be lower. Some don't think hr is a sign of fitness, but I'm fairly fit now and my resting pulse is <50 and I'm 38 years old and 93kgs @ 5'11" BP of 112/60. Before doing more cardio, hr was 60 so must be a sign.
> 
> *Cheers for the advice bud. As mentioned ive started cardio every night now for 40/45minutes. Tonight was an off night as I didnt get home until late and off to bed in a minute, but gear is tucked away and will concentrate on dropping the bf down in the mean time. *
> 
> ...


Lmfao :lol: :lol: I knew there was a method in his madness - Dan, if I pop it you inherit the rest of my out of date protein bars :thumb: ... always thinking of others me


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lmfao :lol: :lol: I knew there was a method in his madness - Dan, if I pop it you inherit the rest of my out of date protein bars :thumb: ... always thinking of others me


SWEET! :thumb:

oo er sorry mate, don't want you to pop it.

BillC I will try to make good on my last picture and calm Mr High Blood Pressure down again.....










There, now I think you need to copy this pic to your phone nick and have a good look at it next time you're in the waiting room, that should drop the old blood pressure down to almost nothing if you're like me bro. haha.

D


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> SWEET! :thumb:
> 
> oo er sorry mate, don't want you to pop it.
> 
> ...


I think this is the first time ive wished for it to go through the roof... you b*stard :lol: where did you get that picture of my ex from!

Hope you're going well bud, I will look at the psp at some point; hopefully today all being well


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Friday - Its usually leg night, however I didnt train chest the other day and im anticipating doing lots of walking this weekend so I decided to do chest instead 

*Incline DB:*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

*Flat smith machine:*

20kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Chest Press:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 5 - superset of negatives 40kg x 12

*Single arm tricep pull downs:*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Cable Flys:* - Very tight, slow, strict form

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha aye doing well mate cheers.

and I can't even pick the 40kg dumbbells up never mind do presses with them, well done.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha aye doing well mate cheers.
> 
> and I can't even pick the 40kg dumbbells up never mind do presses with them, well done.


Cheers bud  ... If im honest, I take my own bottle of tippex down there and put 40kg on whatever I can actually lift. Will be benching 80kg DB's next week, just watch :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha good plan mate. tbh I'm tempted to do that as loads of ours have missing weights on them. Stupid cheap gyms, just buy some more gits!

one of them says 85 on it when its actually 87.5!! now come on don't cheat me out of 2.5kg I've worked hard for that!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> haha good plan mate. tbh I'm tempted to do that as loads of ours have missing weights on them. Stupid cheap gyms, just buy some more gits!
> 
> one of them says 85 on it when its actually 87.5!! *now come on don't cheat me out of 2.5kg I've worked hard for that!!*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

roid head.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan said:


> roid head.


I prefer the term 'semi natty' :lol:


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

LMAO at the fatty pic, brought the whole tone of the journal down that has DO NOT WANT :no: lol

Agreed though, good the keep the BP Down lol

Nice DB Inc Pressing as well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Haha... brought it down to a shameful new low... ah well will probably need that when I evenutally get this BP under control and on to the test 

Cheers for the comments mate; went docs today to see the nurse and the bp is down a smidge but its still insignificant, off to see the doctor himself on friday. According to my BMI I should be 11 stone :lol: I am conclusively morbidly obese. *sigh*


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hang on the nurse ain't like this is she?










no wonder you're bp ain't going down bud.

SORRY, bp raising picture again, I just can't help myself!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Haha... if you can imagen the complete opposite of the above (i.e. heavily clad, fat, old etc) then you'd be close 

*Shoulders tonight:*

*Seated OH press:*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Reverse seated OH press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*DB Flys:* - weights are a guesstimated, nothing marked on them

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10 - super set with 14kg x 9

*Standing cable raises:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Standing shrugs:*

120kg x 15

120kg x 15

160kg x 12

160kg x 12

Followed by 45mins cross trainer


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

nothing2fear said:


> Haha... if you can imagen the complete opposite of the above (i.e. heavily clad, fat, old etc) then you'd be close
> 
> *Shoulders tonight:*
> 
> ...


Nice standing presses big man!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

winger, I don't see any standing presses in that list buddy. Think that californian heats gone to your head mate.

them shrugs are a bit heavy mate, I'm dropping the bar at 100kg after 5 reps.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Haha... if you can imagen the complete opposite of the above (i.e. heavily clad, fat, old etc) then you'd be close


I see mate, more like the matron from carry on films then?










phworrrrr:thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ide be on that like a tramp on chips :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

vsideboy said:


> winger, I don't see any standing presses in that list buddy. Think that californian heats gone to your head mate.
> 
> them shrugs are a bit heavy mate, I'm dropping the bar at 100kg after 5 reps.


I guess I was impressed with the military and the standing shrugs and put the two together, that and all the beer on top of that.. :beer:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

will let you off mate, just cos you've got an awesome looking bum.... erm that is yours in your avvy isn't it haha


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol: cheers dan, just steal my glory :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate, wanted to go up on the shrugs but some mofo had stolen the plates for it.

Normally train back tonight but catching up with some uni friends in a bit so thats been postponed until tomorrow. Come home a tad early so I could do 45mins on the cross trainer before going out  .

Edit - I agree, Winger has a cracking set of buns


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate i noticed you've not started your cycle yet,

shame looking forward to following your progress.

just started to get mine together order all my test today cant wait.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I am so much more than a fine ass!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> hi mate i noticed you've not started your cycle yet,
> 
> shame looking forward to following your progress.
> 
> just started to get mine together order all my test today cant wait.


Hello mate, thanks for coming past. I had my blood pressure taken the other week and it was dramatically high... went back this week and its still the same. For the past few weeks ive been taking 4g of hawthorn a day and eating celery but its not budging at all.

Back to the docs to go on meds as of friday. Will see what he prescribes and reconsider the cycle after that. Until then im back on cardio and near enough zero carbs.

Nice, whats your cycle look like mate? Ive got all my test in a draw at home screaming 'USEEE MEEEEE'. God damn temptation 



winger said:


> I am so much more than a fine ass!


Amen to that :beer:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry to here that mate hope you get it sorted.

im currently running 0 carbs getting some fantastic results im about 13lb down after 3 weeks. The first 5 days was pretty hard but im all good now, ikeep getting cravings to eat a big bowl of roast potatoes lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> sorry to here that mate hope you get it sorted.
> 
> im currently running 0 carbs getting some fantastic results im about 13lb down after 3 weeks. The first 5 days was pretty hard but im all good now, ikeep getting cravings to eat a big bowl of roast potatoes lol.


Lmao, tbh when I was on the keto I had hardly any cravings and never felt hungry, im really considering going back on it at the start of april. Wouldnt have to adapt my diet a great deal, just up the fats slightly, drop the oats in the morning and away I go. Haha, i havent had a roast potatoe since xmas 

What does your cycle look like bud?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

nothing2fear said:


> What does your cycle look like bud?


It's very similar to this.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

my cycle is

1-10 tri test 500mg 1 shot a week

1-4 30mg dianabol

1-10 .25adex 3 times a week

12-14 nolva 40/20/20/20

12-14 clomid 100/50/50/50

cant wait my test came today will prob already got dbol

so just a couple more bits to get then im good to go :beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> my cycle is
> 
> 1-10 tri test 500mg 1 shot a week
> 
> ...


Nice looking cycle mate  ; pretty much identical to mine... when I can finally get on it lol.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Due not training back last night as I was out with friends, I decided to train back tonight.

Squat rack was free tonight, first time in ages on a back evening so was able to do some deadlifts. First time in just over a year since I did any deadlifts  ... Here goes:

*Wednesday - Back:*

*Deadlift:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 2 - with straps (yes my grip is shockingly poor, something to work on)

100kg x 10/failure

*45 Degree Rows*

40kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

*Straight arm lat pull downs*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10/failure

*Close grip lat pull downs*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 8 - superset 40kg x 8

*Seated cable rows:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8 - Fecked and going home 

45minutes on the cross trainer


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Friday - Chest*

*BB Flat Bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Pec Dec:*

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 6

*BB Incline:*

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Chest Press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

40kg x 8 Superset 20kg negatives x 15

45mins cross trainer post training.

Session felt pretty sh!t tonight, was pretty busy so could only jump on what I could get to and I felt quite lathargic. Both my tris and delts felt burnt out and yet I hadnt trained shoulders since monday?

Effort was pish poor tonight and although I have some doms in my chest today still feels like a pretty poor session.

Training legs today; never usually train on a saturday but didnt train them last week so have to do them.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

as you said to me mate, we all have s**t days.

just gotta battle next time you go and make sure it counts.

still decent weights though mate.

D


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> as you said to me mate, we all have s**t days.
> 
> just gotta battle next time you go and make sure it counts.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

Yea was just a bit of an off day that one, wasnt really feeling it for some reason. Hopefully routine will be back to normal this week


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Saturday - Leg's:

*Leg Press:*

230kg x 10

270kg x 10

310kg x 10

*Squat Machine:* - Deep squats/below parrallel

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

140kg x 7

*Laying Ham Curls:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Leg extensions:*

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

*SL Deadlifts:*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Standing Calf Extensions:*

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

180kg x 15

I went for a walk post training in lieu of cross trainer today.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Saturday - Leg's:
> 
> *Squat Machine:* - Deep squats/below parrallel
> 
> ...


 a man after my own heart cracking out the full squats:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Sunday - Cardio:*

1 hour cross trainer

*Monday - Shoulders:*

*Military Press: *

20kg x 20

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Behind neck military press:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*DB Flys:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*DB Front Raises:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Cable BB Raises:*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Reverse Pec Dec:*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

40kg x 20

80kg x 20

120kg x 15

160kg x 10

No cardio tonight as I had to go to works head office to pick some bits up 

As a birthday treat I snuck in a wispa McFlurry on the way there


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> As a birthday treat I snuck in a wispa McFlurry on the way there


who's birthday? yours or just someone in the world?

if yours then happy birthday buddy.

if its not yours, I like the idea of celebrating everyones birthday :thumb: haha.

oh and looks like a long session on monday mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Haha, I like the idea of celebrating others birthdays too tbh lol. Good plan 

Yea was my birthday yesterday, getting old now  .

Yea I think that session looks longer than it actually was, I was only down there for 45mins, max. No real doms today  I miss DOMS in my shoulders and struggling to put a jacket on you ache so much  ...


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

hey hey bud, gonna follow this with a lot of interest!

happy birthday for the other day by the way


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday for yesterday mate! :beer: :beer: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

happy birthday mate hope you had a good one.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Happy bd mate!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry mate, can't give you birthday reps, so will just have to say happy bday for the other day.

oh and where's my bit of cake?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao, thankyou very much guys  .

Erm, well my cake came in the form of a protein flapjack... amazzzzing and ive only just eaten it 

*Tuesday - Back:*

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

*Seated wide grip cable rows:*

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Close grip pull downs:*

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

*Standing lat pull downs (cable BB):*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8 - 30kg x 13 superset

*Bent over BB rows:*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Completely forgot to write up my chest session from last week. Had thursday and friday off because of work on thursday and friday I spent the day playing with an italian beauty  .

*Wednesday (last week) - Chest:*

*Pec Dec:*

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

*Smith flat bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 10 - easy, think its time to up the weight 

*Smith incline:*

20kg x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Cable Flys:*

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Chest press:*

40kg x 10

80kg x 10

60kg x 10 - 20kg x 15 superset

*Monday (Today) - Shoulders*

*DB Flys:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Seated OH press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Reverse seated OH press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10 (single handed)

*DB front raises:*

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Reverse pec dec:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*Seated Shrugs:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Standing shrugs:*

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10 - 140kg x 12 superset

30mins cardio


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I have no idea why but I was feeling a bit cullenry last night so thought ide have a change for my breakfast/lunch meal as opposed to just plain, un seasoned chicken.

Voila:



Chicken breast, stuffed with brambly apple and sausage meat, wrapped in bacon... and lettuce on the site for good measure


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> I have no idea why but I was feeling a bit cullenry last night so thought ide have a change for my breakfast/lunch meal as opposed to just plain, un seasoned chicken.
> 
> Voila:
> 
> ...


:laugh: That looks amazing! Man i want that, maybe you can instant message me some? I'll have it for lunch tomorrow


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao, I couldn't be a*sed to make it tonight as I had to go out after cardio... got just plain o' chicken tomorrow with leaf... yum lol.

*Back tonight:*

*Seated Close grip cable pulls*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Wide grip rows:* - Angled pad with hinged wide grip barbell... hard to explain

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Deadlifts:*

60kg x 15

100kg x 10

140kg x 10 - 120kg x 10 superset

*Standing lat pull downs - cable:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 8 30kg x 15 negatives

*Close grip rows:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

45minutes cross trainer post training


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, proper gordon ramsey... if only for 1 meal of the week anyway.

looks fairly easy to make, you could make 3 days worth at a time and then have them altenating with plain chicken throughout the week?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> nice one mate, proper gordon ramsey... if only for 1 meal of the week anyway.
> 
> looks fairly easy to make, you could make 3 days worth at a time and then have them altenating with plain chicken throughout the week?


Nice thinking there sir... im still in two minds whether to go back on keto or not; but that would definately be a mor regular thing if I was  . Had plain chicken and lettuce for some time now and its starting to get a bit mundane lol


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate you thinking about going back on keto whats your bf now.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Its around the 20% mark I think mate, I shifted 28lbs last year but on my front its still looking pretty horrendous so want to try and drop to around 15% bf. Im on a low carb diet atm and doing cardio every night, but its being extremely stubborn.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

would you not concider using some fat burners aswell mate.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Just an update on the blood pressure side of things...

As you know, I went to the docs a few weeks back as my home BP monitor was throwing up some peculiar readings... On my 1st visit my BP was 150/100. I was told I would have to have a further two BP readings and then I would be referred to the doctor.

On my second reading it was again 150/100 and the nurse made me an appointment immidiately to see the Doctor the following day as the BP had remained consistant and she felt a 3rd reading was not necessary.

The doctors BP result was 136/88 to which I was told 'Thats fine, go away and come back in 6months... oh and by the way, your BMI is 35, you could do with going to the gym' :cursing:

I was annoyed at the doctors lack of interest, I had been in hypertension for 2 weeks and he clearly didnt give to poops as to why/what had caused it. Unsatisfied with his diagnoses I went back for a BP test with the nurse yesterday... low and behold it was 190/100!!!

So now im trying to make an appointment for today to see another doctor to try and get this sorted.

Ive been eating celery like its going out of fashion and taking in the region of 4g of hawthorn berry and it hasnt done anything to reduce the BP. I accept im carrying some soft stuff around the midsection hence why 4 weeks ago I started cardio again, post training for 45minutes; im on an extremely low carb diet and there is minimal amount of salt... Only thing I can think of it being is hereditory, my dad and the whole side of his family have always had high blood pressure; damn genetics :ban:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> would you not concider using some fat burners aswell mate.


Ive got some 'grenades' and them things are pretty darn good, usually have 3 of those 1st thing at a weekend an hour or so before cardio and they are really good.

Was contemplating clen if/when I eventually get on cycle, BP dependant. But due to my job I cant really be walking around all day sweating like a diabetic in a chocolate factory.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

im doin clen at min sweats aint so bad it the shakes and im getting some wicked calf cramps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You might want to juice that celery big man.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> im doin clen at min sweats aint so bad it the shakes and im getting some wicked calf cramps.


Are you on cycle now then bud? How much of clen are you running a day? Had 3 'grenades' this morning at 10am, still a tad twitchy now, was sweating just polishing the car lol.



winger said:


> You might want to juice that celery big man.


Cheers for th advice bud, off to get a juicer this afternoon  . I used to just buy celery juice locally for pennies but they've recently shut down, tbh I think I was their only customer :lol:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

no mate not on cycle yet still dieting, im running 120mcg clen got 40mcg tabs so i increase in 40mcg instead of 20.

run these for 2 weeks shakes tend to stop after about 5 days not to bad.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Didnt manage to get round to update my journal a great deal last week so starting a fresh from today... bit of a change around because of the bank holiday weekend, didnt train yesterday so moved everything along a day

*Shoulders:*

*Seated over head press:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5 - PB

*Reverse seated over head press:*

60kg x 10 (30kg x each hand)

80kg x 8 (40kg x each hand)

80kg x 5

*Standing DB Flys:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Standing frontal DB raises:*

16kg x 3 x 10

*Standing cable barbell rows:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

180kg x 10 - 140kg x 15 superset


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Couple of recent pics... yes im aware it doesnt show much, yes im aware that im always wearing a tshirt or a vest... anywho:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking good mate. Got good thickness :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

PB Yeehaw!!

looking big buddy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had no idea you were such a big man! :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

winger said:


> I had no idea you were such a big man! :thumbup1:


don't he'll get a big head!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys  much appreciated. Would do a fully topless guy, but no muscle to see there so no need to see it 

Trained back tonight but felt sh!te, kept getting lactic acid and feeling sick for some reason so that didnt help. Will put up what I did later on.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good mate when you do your cycle mate you will be a monster.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Back - *Yesterdays Session

*Close grip rows:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Bent over (reverse grip) rows: *

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Deadlifts:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

160kg x 2 - Bit of a strain but relatively smooth, will try and increase next week

120kg x 10

*Straight arm pull downs:*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 5 - 40 kg x 8 - 30kg 10 negatives


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Been docs, strapped up with a 24hour BP monitor. Will inflate every half hour until 11pm and then every 1 hour from then onwards until 8am tomorrow morning when it returns to 30minute readings... Looking at the monitor its up and down like a whores draws atm


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Chest:*

*Bench Press:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 5 - PB

*DB Incline:*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Pec Dec:*

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Chest Press:*

60kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Cable Flys:*

25kg x 10 (each hand)

30kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Shoulders:*

*Seated O.H. press:*

30kg x 10 (each hand)

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

*Reverse seated O.H. press:*

30kg x 10 x 3 sets (each hand)

Cable flys:

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Standing barbell cable raises:*

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

*Reverse pec dec:*

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

No shrugs tonight, somehow hurt my neck and have restricted movement in my left trap for some reason, attempted one with 140kg and felt it pulling so gave it a miss


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

After having a 24hour blood pressure monitor fitted last thursday, I went back to the docs today for my results... they were:



Docs have given it the all clear by have no idea what contributed to the random high readings I was having...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

nothing2fear said:


> no idea what contributed to the random high readings I was having...


Probably taking a dump, you need more water..lol

*Seated O.H. press:*

30kg x 10 (each hand)

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

So you used 50kg db's? Impressive stud!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

winger said:


> Probably taking a dump, you need more water..lol
> 
> *Seated O.H. press:*
> 
> ...


Haha was like giving birth to a small elephant.

Sadly not dumbells but a hinged arm which you load plates on to


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Have forwarded to missus to have a looksie (she's at work) - will let you know. Looks ok though, tee hee get on cycle!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alright bigman, I hear you've been missing me :thumb: I think those are called hammer strength machines that you add the weights onto buddy.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Firstly, nothing wrong at all from those readouts so could be one of two things.

1st White Coat syndrome

2nd Machine out of calibration. ie have they checked your bp in surgery against the reading the machine is giving?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

BillC said:


> Have forwarded to missus to have a looksie (she's at work) - will let you know. Looks ok though, tee hee get on cycle!!


Lmao, I have had gear sitting at home for 2months now, whispering me as I sleep... its torture :lol:



vsideboy said:


> alright bigman, I hear you've been missing me :thumb: I think those are called hammer strength machines that you add the weights onto buddy.


Ahhhhhh, wondered where you'd run off, thought you'd gone and done something silly like get married :lol:

How have you been mate?



BillC said:


> Firstly, nothing wrong at all from those readouts so could be one of two things.
> 
> 1st White Coat syndrome
> 
> 2nd Machine out of calibration. ie have they checked your bp in surgery against the reading the machine is giving?


White coat syndrome being where it instantly rises through apprehension? Its just odd how my readings vary between the nurses and doctors:

1. Nurse A - 150/100

2. Nurse A - 150/100

3. Doc A - 136/86

4. Nurse B - 190/100

5. Doc B - 140/80 (at a guess, cant quite remember that one)

Up and down like a yoyo dependant on whether a nurse or a doctor did it :S (and no, neither nurses were fit :lol: )

They didnt calibrate the machine when they put it on me as the LCD redout screen was knackered and they couldnt see what the reading was after every attempt, but by all accounts they were very accurate machines.... how much you want to believe of that :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

winger said:


> Probably taking a dump, you need more water..lol
> 
> *Seated O.H. press:*
> 
> ...


It was on one of these mate, with 2 and half plates per side:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> (and no, neither nurses were fit :lol: )


damnit, stole my thunder!!

yeah I've been fine buddy, just busy over weekend and nowt much to do at work so I try to keep the forum watching for when I'm at work haha.

yeah I'm sure they're called hammer strength machines bud. We have a load of different ones at our gym too. Thats what I did leg extensions on last week and could only manage 25kg each side compared to 50kg each side on the fixed weight machine!! :cursing:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Docs have given it the all clear by have no idea what contributed to the random high readings I was having...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

blimey, you lot are obsessed with cycles


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> damnit, stole my thunder!!
> 
> yeah I've been fine buddy, just busy over weekend and nowt much to do at work so I try to keep the forum watching for when I'm at work haha.
> 
> yeah I'm sure they're called hammer strength machines bud. We have a load of different ones at our gym too. Thats what I did leg extensions on last week and could only manage 25kg each side compared to 50kg each side on the fixed weight machine!! :cursing:


Ahhhh I see; I havent got any power at the moment at work as im still waiting for my new site temporary supply to be pulled, fcuking EDF :ban:



roberts1974 said:


> Docs have given it the all clear by have no idea what contributed to the random high readings I was having...


does this mean you can start your cycle now " HAPPY DAYS ":beer: :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Chest:

*Flat BB bench:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 5 - went up nice and easy so decided to give 120kg a shot

120kg x 2 - 1st one went up well, 2nd one went up but a tadge slower

*Incline BB Bench:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Cable Flys:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*Chest press:*

20kg x 10 x 3 (each side, strict and very slow)

*Tris - *

Single arm cable pull downs:

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Over head cable extensions: (Yes I am just making names up :lol: )

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

Post workout shake - 2 scoops of choc whey, 1 tin of low carb coconut milk and 30g of dextrose = amazing.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

rulaifozu said:


> A man was on holiday in the depths of Louisiana, where he tried to buy some Alligator shoes. However he was not prepared to pay the high prices, and after having failed to haggle the vendor down to a reasonable pricelevel, ended up shouting "I don't give two hoots for your shoes man, I'll go and kill my own "croc!," to which the shopkeeper replied, "by all means, just watch out for those two "ole boys" who are doing the same!". So the man went out into the Bayou, and after a while saw two men with spears, standing still in the water. 'They must be the 'ole boys' he thought. Just at that point he noticed an alligator moving in the water towards one of them. The guy stood completely passive, even as the gator came ever closer.Just as the beast was about to swallow the him, he struck home with his spear and wrestled the gator up onto the beach, where several already laying Together the two guys threw the gator onto its back, where-upon one exclaimed "Darn! This one doesn't have any shoes either!". If you will buy cheap shoes, please visit our e-shop.


Would of been better off going to Brantano personally...


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Didnt train back and bi's last night, didnt get home until late after work and I was a zombie, spent the night cooking chicken and slumped watching tv, was nice to have a rest tbh.

Legs tonight:

*Leg press:*

250kg x 10

290kg x 10

330kg x 8

*Laying Hamstring Curls:* - No weights on the incriments, just numbers, guessed 5kg?

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Quad extensions:* Again no weight on plates, just incriments, assumed 5kg

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

*Standing calf extension:*

100kg x 20

140kg x 15

180kg x 15


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workouts nick! :thumb :did you extra punish yourself on legs then? :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol: I was fcuked from work so had a reasonably light session, didnt do any squats as I seem to suffer with lactic acid quite bad and was feeling a tad sicky as it was.

Hows the non smoking going pal?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I cant say a thing mate,the only training my legs get is carrying a very fat shìt around,oh and deadlifts kinda hit them too! 

Still smoke free:thumb:

I reckon we have similar physiques which is mental as our training and volume are miles apart mate,that volume would kill me ffs:lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I cant say a thing mate,the only training my legs get is carrying a very fat shìt around,oh and deadlifts kinda hit them too!
> 
> Still smoke free:thumb:
> 
> I reckon we have similar physiques which is mental as our training and volume are miles apart mate,that volume would kill me ffs:lol:


Well done with the smoking mate, kudos for going cold turkey mate!!!

Funny you say that, im thinking of changing my training to low volume, would be interested to see how I respond to it. I just want mass as opposed to definition as such.

Btw, lost my steroid virginity this morning... popped a dbol :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You on cycle mate! :thumb :thats awesome,hope you grow like fck!

Whats your cycle like bud,dbol only?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> You on cycle mate! :thumb :thats awesome,hope you grow like fck!
> 
> Whats your cycle like bud,dbol only?


As of today... Yes 

Cycle is sust with a dbol kickstart, but what with this up and down blood pressure that ive had recently (although its now been given the all clear) im going to do a week of dbol only and monitor my own BP to be sure, then add the sust in next week  .

Thinking of changing my training style to similar as yours, or 5x5


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck

Tbh i honestly couldnt recommend 5x5 enough,its kind of what i used to do before i dropped the reps even further,great size and strength gains! :thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me mate, i'll give it a go  . Your routine seems to be working well mate, cant get over the size you've packed on in such a short time, looking hooooge pal.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Unfortunately my belt is nearly squashing me to death so its coming off matelooking on the bright side though,its less time farting around when im desperate for a pìss:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hoping to maintain my waist line, but i'll be including rice back in to my diet next week, so I dont think thats going to happen :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I cant say a thing mate,the only training my legs get is carrying a very fat shìt around


hahaha



Dsahna said:


> I reckon we have similar physiques which is mental as our training and volume are miles apart mate,that volume would kill me ffs:lol:


Aye you do both look pretty similar size to be honest.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> hahaha
> 
> Aye you do both look pretty similar size to be honest.


And this fcuker has only started juicing:crying:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been on juice since I come off the bottle as a toddler.....oh, you mean gear, my bad  . Day 3 of dbol and still not hench, want my money back :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your already hench,least i hope you are if we have similar builds:eek:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao.... touche  . Shoulders tonight, best session of the week


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Give it hell mate,ive got upper back! 

Ps WTF is touche? :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Give it hell mate,ive got upper back!
> 
> Ps WTF is touche? :lol:


Lmao was meant to be spelt 'touché'... means, erm.. "good come back" kinda lol

How you doing fella, some crazy numbers on your BB rows squire!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im okay bigmanhope things are going well for you!

Dont get me wrong,my rows are the only exercise where form is off a little,done yates style,around 45 degree angle:thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Shoulders tonight:

*DB Flys:*

14kg x 10

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

*Standing BB cable raises:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Seated OH press:*

30kg x 10 (Each hand)

40kg x 10

50kg x 5

*Reverse Seated OH press:*

30kg x 10 x 3sets (Each hand)

*Shrugs:*

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

220kg x 10 - 140kg x 15 superset


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im okay bigmanhope things are going well for you!
> 
> Dont get me wrong,my rows are the only exercise where form is off a little,done yates style,around 45 degree angle:thumbup1:


You cant dampen down 170kg though bud, thats some serious shifting! :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great session,220k shrugs!!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao, looked like I was passing a small elephant when doing them :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

damn you, this is me in comparison to you guys!










actually I bet he could probably lift more than me too!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> damn you, this is me in comparison to you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: got some good quad definition there bud 

Dont put yourself down bud, you've achieved the one thing I struggle heavily with, and thats shifting weight, the pics in your journal are a testament to that!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

cheers bud, nah weights totally stopped moving now, dropped down to 1400 cals now to see if that helps.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Crikey. I should work out the macros of my daily diet, I'm pretty sure that's sub 2000 calories. How's your week off from lifting going bud?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

week offs been ok mate, first session was tricky last night though, ended up failing with a barbell and rolling it down my chest and belly into my lap haha. FAIL if ever I saw one!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> week offs been ok mate, first session was tricky last night though, ended up failing with a barbell and rolling it down my chest and belly into my lap haha. FAIL if ever I saw one!!


Nah thats hardcore mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha cheers bro.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmfao.... I remember when I was 16, going into my garage where I had a bench press and some york weights ide bought. I loaded 4 20lb/11kg plates on either side, unhitched it, then slowly watched as the bar decended to my chest and there was feck all I could do about it. :lol: . Rolled it off on, onto the floor and went back inside and played the playstation instead


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

great so now I'm a poxy teenager!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Roid rage :lol: :lol:

How are you doing bud? will pop across to your journal in a minute


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

me?

not updated much lately mate.

will try to add tonights back session in there later tonight.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey where's my boy gone?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hello matey, I'm still here lol, just not been updating a great deal lately,been too busy with work and what not but I'm still training  .

Did my 1st jab last night, went well, little bit of pip this morning but all is good  . My cycle is:

1-4 anavar 100mg ed

1-10 500mg sust 250

8-12 winny 50mg ed

12-16 serm

Let the good times roll


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff buddy! :thumb :were you scared?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol I'm not going to lie, I did hesitate a little as the needle hovvered over my delt but tbh, but was painless and a lot easier that I thought it was going to be. Looking forward to these next 10 weeks  . How are you doing buddy, I was catching up with your journal last night but was too tired to type lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lol I'm not going to lie, I did hesitate a little as the needle hovvered over my delt but tbh, but was painless and a lot easier that I thought it was going to be. Looking forward to these next 10 weeks  . How are you doing buddy,
> 
> * I was catching up with your journal last night but was too tired to type lol*
> 
> ...


**sob** :crying:

:lol: :lol::lol:haha i dont blame you mate,my journal is utter poop!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Not at all mate; personal bests flying all over the place in there. Its a testosterone fuelled competitive journal  Time for me to start upping my game I think


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Tonights session was awesome. Nothing different to normal, but just felt extremely pumped and tight... What I did forget to mention above is I kickstarted my kickstart with a week of dbol only just to monitor my blood pressure...

*Chest & Tris:*

*Flat bench:*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

120kg x 6 (last one assisted) - boom PB

*Cable Flys:*

30kg (each hand) x 10 x 3

*Seated chest press:*

30kg (each side) x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10 (negatives)

*Pec Dec:*

60kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

*Single cable pull downs:*

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

*Over head cable pulls:*

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

PB :bounce:this is just the start of it mate!!!

Welldone!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers big man  ... 130kg next week on flat bench.. cannay wait!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats the way to fcuking do it:thumb:

A little tip mate,every time you up bench weight,up cgbp weight aswell,get the tris empowered bud!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Thats the way to fcuking do it:thumb:
> 
> A little tip mate,every time you up bench weight,up cgbp weight aswell,get the tris empowered bud!


Cheers for the tip pal, love cgbp, but havent done it ages, it was my strongest exercise once upon a time :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Add it in,afew sets after shoulders,just a suggestion! :wink:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice one, thanks for that pal, will do that on monday after shoulders  .

Feeling like sh!te today, felt a cold coming on yesterday and have spent most of today with a kleenex stuck to the end of my nose. Still popping the anavar and I have started my adex so hopefully this should clear shortly  ... ahhhh choooo


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Never fails mate,always colds going around ffs:cursing:youll be back kicking ass in no time mate,have some rest and a good nights kip:thumb:good luck!!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Have been a tad slack lately updating this; been ill since last friday, trained shoulders on monday but felt too rough so called it quits half way through.

All recovered now so I went down for a chest session tonight 

*Chest:*

*Flat BB Bench:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3 - went up easy and was feeling ambitious...

140kg x 2 - BOOOOOM PB

*Incline BB smith:*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

*Cable Flys:*

25kg (each side) x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Chest Press:*

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 10 - negatives

Felt rather good this evening, feeling bigger but the scales don't reflect that... more a placebo pherhaps.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuking awesome mate,if your not bigger yet you soon will be with the upcoming pbs your going to smash


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers buddy... times are looking good!  . Im sure its partly a placebo, but whatever it is, its fcuking working  .

Going to do a bit of bi's and tri's tomorrow, bring the lagging little fellas up to size lol.

How you doing buddy?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

lagging little fellas? Your arms are bigger than my head mate! Not like my toothpick arms haha


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao, my bi's are ridiculous and tbh, I overlook them too much, spend too much time using my triceps. I seem to be at a point though where my forearms take a large percentage of the strain when training bi's... I want peak damn it! 

Not that big... only 18" 

Edit:... note all dimensions given above are taken whilst pumped and are not in a dry state... im a wanna be alpha


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

18 is a good size bud,mine arent much bigger and your doing right by focusing on tris more imo


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I love tris, they seem to come naturally what with training chest/shoulders etc, but my bi's have always lagged, no matter how much ive trained them or encorporated them as part of the routine.

Might do some abs tonight too


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Hows it going big man?

Long time no speak. Not had a chance to catch up in a while, been ****ing rushed off my feet with moving house. :cursing: All settled now though so :thumbup1:

I see you've turned to the dark side...good on ya lol

Numbers are on the up already :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Good to have you back pal! Long time no speak!!

Haha, yea, couldn't resist any longer, only been on a week so far though, so taking things slowly...ish... 

Ahhh nice, still living local pal?

Hows training going pal?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Might do some abs tonight too


have you got some then??

lol, only joking buddy:beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> have you got some then??
> 
> lol, only joking buddy:beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: None, I just like the wobble :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:



> Good to have you back pal! Long time no speak!!
> 
> Haha, yea, couldn't resist any longer, only been on a week so far though, so taking things slowly...ish...
> 
> ...


Yes mate still living in Hastings. Only moved a minute up the road lol. Waiting for bloody sky to activate my phone line and sort my internet out. :cursing: :cursing: Hate only having the internet at work.

Training wise I'm on keto at the moment. Trimming up for the holiday coming up. Been keto just over a week a my bodyfat has dropped off so far :thumbup1: . Got some ECA on the order so will throw that in to give me a little boost. When I come back from holiday I think I'm gunna do the switch to Zeus and try some new 'supplements' :whistling: . Make the most of the rebound from the diet.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Yes mate still living in Hastings. Only moved a minute up the road lol. Waiting for bloody sky to activate my phone line and sort my internet out. :cursing: :cursing: Hate only having the internet at work.
> 
> Training wise I'm on keto at the moment. Trimming up for the holiday coming up. Been keto just over a week a my bodyfat has dropped off so far :thumbup1: . Got some ECA on the order so will throw that in to give me a little boost. When I come back from holiday I think I'm gunna do the switch to Zeus and try some new 'supplements' :whistling: . Make the most of the rebound from the diet.


Wey... another one turning to the dark side  ... still waiting for my gear to kick in, but its only been 2 weeks... im too fcuking impatient :lol:

I found the keto really good, dropped lots of bf%, glad you're enjoying it pal, I know for some they really cannot get on with it.

Zues's would definately be worth while mate, they're up on the ponswood i think now, massive compared to where I train. Will have to meet up for some point for a session!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> I know for some they really cannot get on with it.


Hello :cool2:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Hello :cool2:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Ive been pi55 poor updating this lately; been quite busy of the evening lately. Bought a new toy for the weekends and im thinkering with it most nights after the gym... I still love you all though 

Weights are still going up nicely, although my actual body weight hasnt really moved a great deal. Re-introduced rice and pasta in to my 10am and 1pm meals and carbs are increased in general. Feeling a bit bloated but thats most likely why


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The weights are up and size will follow mate,i find that test kicks in around the 2 week mark

Whats this toy then bigman?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Wey... another one turning to the dark side  ... still waiting for my gear to kick in, but its only been 2 weeks... im too fcuking impatient :lol:
> 
> I found the keto really good, dropped lots of bf%, glad you're enjoying it pal, I know for some they really cannot get on with it.
> 
> Zues's would definately be worth while mate, they're up on the ponswood i think now, massive compared to where I train. Will have to meet up for some point for a session!


You feeling the effects of the kickstart? Whens the test kick in? around week 4 isn't it?

Got my ECA this morning. Popped one to see what it's like and I actually have energy!! Woo! lol. Last couple of days have been feeling low on energy, especially during workouts. After 45 mins I'm burnt out. Apparently it can take your body 2 weeks to perform a "metaboic shift" and start using fats for energy so I'm hoping for the boost soon.

Yes mate definately up for a session. Not sure I could come mix it up with you juicers down at Physiques tho :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> The weights are up and size will follow mate,i find that test kicks in around the 2 week mark
> 
> Whats this toy then bigman?


Hope so mate, cannot wait  ... on 100mg anavar kickstart atm, feel slightly leaner and 'tighter', but no real size increase as such... weights steadily climbing though 

Bought a little starlet glanza... great little car, 1.3 turbo 



GunnaGetBig said:


> You feeling the effects of the kickstart? Whens the test kick in? around week 4 isn't it?
> 
> Got my ECA this morning. Popped one to see what it's like and I actually have energy!! Woo! lol. Last couple of days have been feeling low on energy, especially during workouts. After 45 mins I'm burnt out. Apparently it can take your body 2 weeks to perform a "metaboic shift" and start using fats for energy so I'm hoping for the boost soon.
> 
> Yes mate definately up for a session. Not sure I could come mix it up with you juicers down at Physiques tho :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Haha, I remember when I got my grenades and being a wang I took the full dose 1st time round... I was bouncing off the walls all day, to the point I was gurning lmao... never again.

Yea the weights are going up with the kick start for definate, but no real physical changes as yet. Yea I found with the keto, it was great, but when it came to training I was very lathargic, so I trained more volume and HIT, that really worked well.

Lmao, juicers... us... we're all natty's down there. Just rice and chicken :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)




----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Hope so mate, cannot wait  ... on 100mg anavar kickstart atm, feel slightly leaner and 'tighter', but no real size increase as such... weights steadily climbing though
> 
> Bought a little starlet glanza... great little car, 1.3 turbo
> 
> ...


Starlet Turbo - Pocket rocket :rockon:

Dunno if I could handle mroe volume. Shit I was nearly blacking out after 10 rep deadlifts last night :laugh:. Anymore than 8 reps and I'm blowing out my arse lol.

Haha rice and chicken.....wish it was that easy


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea its rather nippy  . Spent the weekend stripping down bits and rebuilding parts of her lol. Got the front suspension and cv joint to sort now then I'm start looking at having the engine out I think.  .

How's the lethargy going buddy? Haha yea there's certain things I don't train with volume and deadlifts one of them lmao. I'm probably going to go back on keto in about 8 weeks  .


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds like a laugh mate, wish I could be bothered to work on my car.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Lethargy's gone thanks to all the caffiene in the eca. Had a cheat meal on saturday so gotta get back into keto again. Should only take couple of days. Bodyfat's coming away nicely though!

Keto in 8 weeks will at the end of your cycle? I reckon that'll be hard mate


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> sounds like a laugh mate, wish I could be bothered to work on my car.


Lol yea I get like that sometimes, thats how the bug ended up... I still go out and see it in the garage some times lol. Turbo seals gone on the glanza... im thinking of bringing my engine rebuild forward on it and doing it this summer 



GunnaGetBig said:


> Lethargy's gone thanks to all the caffiene in the eca. Had a cheat meal on saturday so gotta get back into keto again. Should only take couple of days. Bodyfat's coming away nicely though!
> 
> Keto in 8 weeks will at the end of your cycle? I reckon that'll be hard mate


Haha, yea eca is your friend definately. Ahhh not quite, im going to see how the cycle goes and possible stay on whilst cutting, but we'll see.

I got on with keto really well last time and that was whilst natty, so either way I'll go with it. Would rather be in an anabolic state though


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good to know ill have someone to chat to about my cutting mate,spur each other on and sh1t,keep the morale up buddy


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol definately mate; what does your diet look like? Im contemplating keto again... I loved it last time, but was very weak whilst on it. On the other half of me, I want to make the most of the cycle... agghhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lol definately mate; what does your diet look like? Im contemplating keto again... I loved it last time, but was very weak whilst on it. On the other half of me, I want to make the most of the cycle... agghhhhhhh :lol:


 :laugh:I know the feeling mate,im gonna take things slowly to try and aviod losing power and muscle,ill pm you diet:wink:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea thats my biggest concern really... loosing mass and power... weights are starting to go up now and im making progress, dont really want to lose that lol


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Oogley Boogley.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dan said:


> Oogley Boogley.


 HEED THE BAAL!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> Oogley Boogley.





Dsahna said:


> HEED THE BAAL!


Bump


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Against that waal:clap:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmao... sorry folks, ive been pish poor with this journal since starting my cycle, been stupidly busy... will update you all again starting from monday... reintroducing my cardio... oh yay... :lol:

Hope you're all well


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sound mate:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lol yea I get like that sometimes, thats how the bug ended up... I still go out and see it in the garage some times lol. Turbo seals gone on the glanza... im thinking of bringing my engine rebuild forward on it and doing it this summer


aye do it mate. to be fair if I had another car to get to work then I would do more stuff to the celica as I don't want to risk it not being back in one piece come monday.

As for everything else, yeah I'm doing fine matey.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hows things going mate? hope ur blood pressure is holding up.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Sound mate:thumb:


 :thumb:



vsideboy said:


> aye do it mate. to be fair if I had another car to get to work then I would do more stuff to the celica as I don't want to risk it not being back in one piece come monday.
> 
> As for everything else, yeah I'm doing fine matey.


Well I did a compression test on her yesterday and all the heads are fine, along with valves etc... so time to get saving for my new turbo kit and ECU  shweeeeeet.



roberts1974 said:


> hows things going mate? hope ur blood pressure is holding up.


Yea going good buddy; blood pressure is absolutely fine now, appears it was a bit of white coat syndrome, however im monitoring it weekly and all seems well  How are you doing buddy?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Well...I said i'd give a little update, so here goes:

*Gear:*

I was running 100mg ed of var for the first 3 weeks (as I did dbol standalone for 1 week prior to pinning), strength gains have been very good

I did my 4th jab last thursday, so by all accounts it should really be starting to kick in this week. Ive noticed my libido is slowly increasing and im getting the odd spot appear on my quads...signs are looking good 

*Diet:*

Well, ive been trying to cram the carbs and protein down my throat, but I really cant hack it, especially with the weather, so i've decided to lower my starchy carb intake (primarily pasta) and go back to fibreous.

*Training:*

Training has been good; my old training partner has started back up again so has been nice the last few weeks trying new things and pushing harder, all seems to be going in the right direction 

So, tonights session - Shoulders:

*Seated smith machine- Front delt press:*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

*Rear O.H. shoulder press machine:* - I find doing these single handedly concentrates the delts more as opposed to doing both at the same time... note the weights are for both hands

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

*Cable Flys:*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Shrugs:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

160kg x 10

160kg x 10 - superset 100kg x 20

*Standing barbell raises:*

45kg x 10 - Slightly fcuked

45kg x 10 - Bit more fcuked

40kg x 10 - Completely fcuked - time to go home

We did something else in this session but I have no idea what you'd call it, so ive left it out :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Well...I said i'd give a little update, so here goes:
> 
> *Gear:*
> 
> ...


Nice session matey.



nothing2fear said:


> We did something else in this session but I have no idea what you'd call it, so ive left it out :lol: :lol:


Its called gossiping mate, alot of people seem to stand about doing it at my gym too. :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like its kicking in:devil2:sex drive is the first thing i notice usually,nice side effect tbh mate:thumbup1:

Session looks good too,great workouts consist of pb's thohaha


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Guess what?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Howay you fcuking monkeynick is a meathead roider nowadays mate,gay shìt like that belongs in some natty wànkers journal or some shìt:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Sounds like its kicking in:devil2:sex drive is the first thing i notice usually,nice side effect tbh mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Session looks good too,great workouts consist of pb's thohaha


Lmao, my bad. Will try harder next time. I was training with my training partner whos no a pencil, so had to tone it down for him really :lol:



Dan said:


>


Dont do that to a man on gear... I felt a twitch :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Howay you fcuking monkey*nick is a meathead roider* nowadays mate,gay shìt like that belongs in some natty wànkers journal or some shìt:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:

Gear seems to be ok at the moment, just about to do my 5th jab, no huge differences just yet. Lats are feeling large at the moment which is new. Libido is slightly increased (hence calasys on right hand :lol: ) and feeling over all positive and confident with alot of things, so hopefully this is on the right track


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> belongs in some natty wànkers journal


Hello :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought i would pop by lol I see the smuttiness is still going on here... Superdan it seems to follow you pmsl.

Oooh over to the dark side now are you  And your doing cardio - are you feeling ok???


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> Hello :cool2:


HI:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> Hello :cool2:


Lmao, you're soooooo not natty; you drink protein and HGHup... :lol: :lol:

How you doing buddy?



Bettyboo said:


> Thought i would pop by lol I see the smuttiness is still going on here... Superdan it seems to follow you pmsl.
> 
> Oooh over to the dark side now are you  And your doing cardio - are you feeling ok???


Haha, im feeling fine as I still havent started my cardio :lol: :lol: I will I will I will from next week.....maybe  .



Dsahna said:


> HI:thumb:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on mate,im loving this cardio ffsi feel awesome,never even breathed heavy once during tonights sesh,pretty please with a fcuking cherry mate


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Come on mate,im loving this cardio ffsi feel awesome,never even breathed heavy once during tonights sesh,pretty please with a fcuking cherry mate


Haha, ok mate I will start it monday, its just getting back in to it now. Need to shift some podge lol. Hope you're well buddy :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sound as a pound mate:thumbup1:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Right... the updates I promised you last week, didnt happen :lol:

Had a bit of a sh.ite week with late evenings and only quick sessions down the gym when do-able. Also, im not going to lie, my diet has been pretty lame this past week... Hence why ive just been shopping and spent a stupid £ on food 

After speaking to a trusted advisor, i've opted to try a bit of low volume for a while. Its something ive always been interested in, but something ive never actually done... So heres today's session

*Shoulders:* Delts & Traps

*Seated over head hammer press:* (I think)

80kg x 5 (40kg per side)

120kg x 3

120 kg x 3

*Reverse seated O.H. hammer press:*

80kg x 5

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

*Seated, behind head, smith machine OH press:*

60kg x 5

80kg x 4

70kg x 4

*Reverse pec dec:*

55kg x 4

55kg x 4

60kg x 4

*Shrugs:* (slow and strict form)

120kg x 5

200kg x 4

200kg x 4

200kg x 4

I was due to be doing cardio, but by the time I did the evening shop and got home, prepped lunches and cooked dinner, its now nearly 10... I willlllllll do cardio, eventually :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work bigman:thumb:are you focusing on upping the poundage a little each week?way forward imo

Hope work settles down a little mate,just enough that it doesn't mess with your motivation!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good work bigman:thumb:are you focusing on upping the poundage a little each week?way forward imo
> 
> Hope work settles down a little mate,just enough that it doesn't mess with your motivation!


Yea I think I will look at doing that buddy, up the poundage and see how the reps come out. Looks like im doing some deads tomorrow night (my nemesis) so will work up to my 1rpm and try and pyramid with no more than 4 reps I think.

Well I dont know where I had this burst of motivation from, but ive come home and cooked up my eggs for tomorrow and 2 massive bowls of chicken, little pasta, bacon and onion, actually looking forward to lunch tomorrow :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Lmao, you're soooooo not natty; you drink protein and HGHup... :lol: :lol:
> 
> How you doing buddy?


hmm, you not classed as natural if you drink protein shakes? I thought it was gear / not gear

and hghup has all finished now so will see if weakness ensues or not.

Aye, I'm good ta fella.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> hmm, you not classed as natural if you drink protein shakes? I thought it was gear / not gear
> 
> and hghup has all finished now so will see if weakness ensues or not.
> 
> Aye, I'm good ta fella.


Im only kidding buddy, you're as natty as natty can be...... :ban:



Glad you're well bud!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Diet today is back on track

7am: 4 egg whites & 2 whole eggs, banana

10am: 100g pasta, 2 large chicken breasts with onion and diced bacon

1pm: as above

3pm: 50g whey

6pm: chicken with whole meal wrap

10pm: 300g of cottage cheese


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very clean eating there nick mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Diet today is back on track
> 
> 7am: 4 egg whites & 2 whole eggs, banana
> 
> ...


yum yum:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> yum yum:thumb:


 :thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Very clean eating there nick mate


Cheers buddy, im trying to keep it as clean as possible... I didnt mention the regular still fanta I had from mc donalds last night... was only a treat  lol.

Training chest tonight and then back tomorrow with arms I think... :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Cheers buddy, im trying to keep it as clean as possible... I didnt mention the regular still fanta I had from mc donalds last night... was only a treat  lol.
> 
> Training chest tonight and then back tomorrow with arms I think... :beer:


i had 2 x double cheesburgers n large fries:bounce: ice cream:bounce:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> i had 2 x double cheesburgers n large fries:bounce: ice cream:bounce:


MOTHER:censored:    

:ban:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

X2 Pel,you are a ?%#$ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^...ITS NOT MY FAULT IF I CAN EAT WHAT I WANT AND STILL DROP ...BF

SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:crying:Have you no pity for a fat bastard:lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ^^^^...ITS NOT MY FAULT IF I CAN EAT WHAT I WANT AND STILL DROP ...BF
> 
> SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fcking pencil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

*Yesterday I trained chest:*

*Flat BB Bench:*

60kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 3

130kg x 3

*Incline smith machine:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 3

*Pec Dec:*

80kg x 6

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*Today - Back and arms:*

*Deadlift:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 1

*Bent over rows: (my training partner insisted volume grrr)*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

*Standing lat pull downs:*

45kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Then we did a load of arm gumf involving high volume, looking in a mirror and screaming as loud as we could for maximum attention


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice work mategive your partner a bat of the dial tho:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey buddy...u ok?

went to gym at 10...fried my tri's , bi's n traps....was tryin out a new arm / ab routine

26/28k DB behind neck

30/35k bench dips

DB curls

lat raises

3x12

decline twists

reverse crunch

db 17kg sides

was fooked after....had 50g mass shake/ 18g protein bar...now cookin 8 mini lean burgers, 280grammes/ 52gs protein.......the a snooze i think... :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey big fella, im good ta pal, you alright?

Firstly... wtf are abs? I thought that was something to do with cars? 

Sounds like a mental workout sir, much more volume than my new low volume shnitzle. Im still feeling thursdays chest session today!! Awesomness.

A snooze? Man the feck up :lol: :lol:. I only got up 2 hours ago, im also contemplating a mid afternoon nap


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

nothing2fear said:


> *Deadlift:*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> ...


I was just sitting here, munching away at my cottage cheese, when I noticed a typo.... my mere 160kg deadlift was in fact 180kg... nearly did myself out of 180kg there!!... Might give the big 200kg a go next week


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

180k sounds much more like it chum:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Diet today is back on track
> 
> 7am: 4 egg whites & 2 whole eggs, banana
> 
> ...


Well only 1 comment that I can think of Nicky boy.

About frickin time too!!

:rockon:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Firstly... wtf are abs? I thought that was something to do with cars?


I didn't realise it was plural, I thought it was just AB, not ABS


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Shoulders tonight... Gym was packed tight full of school kids, was like a kinder garden. So could only get on what was avaliable  excuse the distinct lack of low volume

*Seated O.H. DB press:*

Warm up - 12kg x 10 (training partners choise, ahem)

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 7

*DB Flys:*

16kg x 10 x 3

*Shrugs:*

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

180kg x 10

180kg x 10 - super set 100kg x 20

*Cable Cross overs:*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 6 - had a twinge in my left delt so I sacked these off... just resting it up a little, think I just moved awkward during the movement

Abs.. yes, I trained abs. There wasnt time for cardio tonight, its 9pm, just got home from gym after going straight from work, hopefully tomorrow night.. maybe..

However, the past two training session's I have been literally soaked with sweat, most odd... proof:



Not impressed! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Shoulders tonight... Gym was packed tight full of school kids, was like a kinder garden. So could only get on what was avaliable  excuse the distinct lack of low volume
> 
> *Seated O.H. DB press:*
> 
> ...


great weight on the shrugs pal.... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Shoulders tonight... Gym was packed tight full of school kids, was like a kinder garden. So could only get on what was avaliable  excuse the distinct lack of low volume
> 
> *Seated O.H. DB press:*
> 
> ...


i was sweatin lke gail platt tonight:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hang on nick, I have to say that I would class pelayo as sweating alot in his picture, you just look like you've had a drink and missed your mouth matey :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Reckon you've used every trick in the book to get out of cardio Nick:lol:

Haha good workouts mate!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Lmfao, I really want to do cardio, as much as you may disbelieve :lol: but just finding time is horrendous atm. It WILL return. I am also contemplating keto as of next monday again; shall see.

*Tonights training - Back:*

*Deadlift:*

60kg x 10

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

200kg x ....... I got the fcuking thing up, just couldnt lock it out %^&%^%&$£"%£$%$£ aggghhh

200kg attempt 2 x 0 - fail

180kg x 1

*Bent over row machine:*

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

50kg x 10

*Lat pull hammer mahine* (I need to take a pic, hard to explain)

40kg per side x 10 x 30

Absolutely drenched; spent more of the session mopping my head than training :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> hang on nick, I have to say that I would class pelayo as sweating alot in his picture, you just look like you've had a drink and missed your mouth matey :thumb:


 :thumb: :thumb :

nick.. :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

what was the first exercise mate? DL's? 180's still a great weight for any exercise I reckon.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> what was the first exercise mate? DL's? 180's still a great weight for any exercise I reckon.


Sorry buddy, just edited, yea was dead lift.

Cheers pal, just got my goals set and would love to hit 200kg, will keep perserveering 

Hope you're well pal


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I cant fault your warmups Nickso just do your thing and smash the bastard next session:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> I cant fault your warmups Nickso just do your thing and smash the bastard next session:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: I will do my best pal, I dont think I should of lifted the 180kg initially... should of warmed up and then pulled it whilst fresh.

We shal see next week 

Hope you're well pal!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah startoff a bit lighter matey.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate looks like things are going well have u had much size gains.

started my first cycle on monday, here goes the road to getting massive

happydays. :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> yeah startoff a bit lighter matey.


I miss wrote that last bit, I meant less of the lighter stuff and more heavier stuff :thumb:

Hope you're well mate



roberts1974 said:


> hi mate looks like things are going well have u had much size gains.
> 
> started my first cycle on monday, here goes the road to getting massive
> 
> happydays. :thumb:


Hello buddy, how you doing? Erm, not really, ive noticed some fat loss around my delts, traps and upper chest... need to lower my carbs lol. Stregnth gains are going well though, ive changed to low volume and it appears to work a treat 

Awesome, what are you running pal? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Today was chest 

*Flat BB bench:*

60kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

140kg x 2 

*Incline DB: *(weight per DB)

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 6

*Pec Dec:*

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

90kg x 4

Ive really noticed since doing low volume, im perspirating heavily whilst training to the point after my first exercise, sweat is literally pouring down my face! Love it


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Hello buddy, how you doing? Erm, not really, ive noticed some fat loss around my delts, traps and upper chest... need to lower my carbs lol. Stregnth gains are going well though, ive changed to low volume and it appears to work a treat
> 
> Awesome, what are you running pal? If you dont mind me asking?


 hi mate im running

wk1-3 30 mg aday dbol

wk1-10 500mg test

wk10-12 30mg dbol

wk13-16 nolva 20/20/20/20

clomid 100/50/50/50

dbol has kicked in starting to get back pumps and gain 4 lbs this week.

eating like a horse currently pilling in 7 meals aday.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm always good matey, getting married soon so I have to be don't I! :ban:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot to mention that ive also got a years supply of cjc and ghrp 6 seem to be developing pretty quick loving it:thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> hi mate im running
> 
> wk1-3 30 mg aday dbol
> 
> ...


Sounds good buddy, will grow well on that!! What is your goals, any particular aim in terms of body weight or strength?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> I'm always good matey, getting married soon so I have to be don't I! :ban:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its been nice knowing you mate :lol: :lol: :lol:



roberts1974 said:


> oh yeah i forgot to mention that ive also got a years supply of cjc and ghrp 6 seem to be developing pretty quick loving it:thumb:


A years supply.... :ban: :lol:

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey buddy.....all good with you?

gym mwas awesome today...only me and 1 other in it

added 10kg to bench, 8kg to db flys...ye-haaaa!!

lovin this winny


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> hey buddy.....all good with you?
> 
> gym mwas awesome today...only me and 1 other in it
> 
> ...


All is good buddy! Lifts are all up at the moment, so happy  . Looking slightly leaner across my chest and around my delts too.

Nice when its like that; gym to yourself, I did arms on friday and was only me and a couple others there 

What you benching now big fella?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> All is good buddy! Lifts are all up at the moment, so happy  . Looking slightly leaner across my chest and around my delts too.
> 
> Nice when its like that; gym to yourself, I did arms on friday and was only me and a couple others there
> 
> ...


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Sounds good buddy, will grow well on that!! What is your goals, any particular aim in terms of body weight or strength?


 strength wise id like to go up say 30-40 kg would be good.

weight im 13st 12lb at min so 15st plus would be a bonus bf a bit high at min but ive lost a far bit when i started my bf was about 28% im now down to 17-18% would like to be a bit leaner but you cant have every thing and losing that much bf was hard as hell.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Body weight is awesome stuff mate!!
> 
> Nice one on the BF drop mate, thats awesome. Im back on keto as of today; my bf is too high imo and I want to be around 15 to 18% ideally.
> 
> Sounds like some good goals mate, cant see any reason why you couldnt hit that! What gear are you running, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I didnt update monday, but did shoulders with one of the guys that works at the gym and my training buddy, was trying my damndest to do low rep but they kept loading me for volume, so went along with it. Managed to make them do military press though 

Didnt train last night as I didnt get home from work until bed time so thought ide give the gym a miss lol. (plus it was shut), so I have moved training my back to thurs.

*Today was chest*

*BB Flat bench:*

60kg x 12

120kg x 6

140kg x 2

140kg x 2 - 100kg x 8 super set - PB on the 140kg 2 sets

*Incline DB:*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 5 - PB

35kg x 9

*Pec Dec:*

80kg x 10

85kg x 5

90kg x 5


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

> dont we all mate!! I think I'm still in my 20's, just won't go grrr.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> im running test 500 read a lot of good reviews on it just cant say who its made by not allowed.
> 
> the dbol is bd.
> 
> nice one on the pb bench by the way. 140 kg thats good stuff.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Been a bit lapse again, I apologise.

Since last wednesday I have been back on my keto diet, after 2 days I was back in to keto. I love this diet and seem to get on with it really well. The only downside is the blandness of some of the food, however, we shall soldier on 

Just for an ideal my typical diet now is:

7am: 5 wholes eggs & omega 3 (or EPA) tabs

10am: Steak with lettuce

1pm: Pork loin with lettuce & omega 3 tabs

3pm: 50g whey, tablespoon of peanut butter & omega 3 tabs

7pm: 50g whey

8pm: Steak with lettuce (possibly a couple of eggs thrown in) and omega 3 tabs


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

good luck with the keto mate i found it really hard when i done it kept craving carbs,

think the next diet i do after course will be carb cycling.

i take it u have finished ur cycle now.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> good luck with the keto mate i found it really hard when i done it kept craving carbs,
> 
> think the next diet i do after course will be carb cycling.
> 
> i take it u have finished ur cycle now.


I stangly have no urge for carbs when im on keto, if anything im more determined not to touch them as I dont want to bring myself out of keto... makes the cheat days all the more worth it. My 1st one is this coming sunday, friends having a bbq, so the beer will be flowing and plenty of meat and pastrys 

Na, still on cycle, this is my 8th week at the moment, I wanted to be on cycle and cut, see how it goes


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> I stangly have no urge for carbs when im on keto, if anything im more determined not to touch them as I dont want to bring myself out of keto... makes the cheat days all the more worth it. My 1st one is this coming sunday, friends having a bbq, so the beer will be flowing and plenty of meat and pastrys
> 
> Na, still on cycle, this is my 8th week at the moment, I wanted to be on cycle and cut, see how it goes


 bbq i love a good bbq hope u have a great time and eat crap loads, bbq meat theres nothing quite like it.

have a nice cold one for me cheers:beer:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Morning all

Had a week off last week due to a chest infection; but fully recovered now and Ihad my first cheat meal saturday night, was very satisfying  .

Back to training tonight with shoulders, cant wait


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

alright big boy...wazzzzz up??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a week off last week due to a chest infection; but fully recovered now and Ihad my first cheat meal saturday night, was very satisfying  .
> 
> Back to training tonight with shoulders, cant wait


aw sorry to hear it, you should've let me know I would've come and rubbed some vics on it for ya (your chest that is!)

glad you're ok now though sweetcheeks :thumb:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a week off last week due to a chest infection; but fully recovered now and Ihad my first cheat meal saturday night, was very satisfying  .
> 
> Back to training tonight with shoulders, cant wait


shoulders i love a good shoulder workout have a good one.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate how did the shoulder workout go, any dip in strength with the keto.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> alright big boy...wazzzzz up??


 :bounce:



vsideboy said:


> aw sorry to hear it, you should've let me know I would've come and rubbed some vics on it for ya (your chest that is!)
> 
> glad you're ok now though sweetcheeks :thumb:


Hello treacle; cheers for popping by  . How you doing? Not long now mate, nerves building? Mrs (to be) got her dress yet?



roberts1974 said:


> hi mate how did the shoulder workout go, any dip in strength with the keto.


Hello pal, shoulder session went well; no dip in strength at all unlike the last time I ran keto, I seated OH pressed the same, if not for a few more reps what I did last time, and tonight I trained back and still managed to get 2 sets of 2 on 180kg on deads, so im happy with that considering im under 20g of carbs ed atm lol. Hows your cycle going buddy?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey pal, thought I'd look in, howz the cycle going?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Booo!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Hello pal, shoulder session went well; no dip in strength at all unlike the last time I ran keto, I seated OH pressed the same, if not for a few more reps what I did last time, and tonight I trained back and still managed to get 2 sets of 2 on 180kg on deads, so im happy with that considering im under 20g of carbs ed atm lol. Hows your cycle going buddy?


my cycles going good mate ive gain nearly 1st in my first 3 weeks and strength gains are climb each week, so only 10 more weeks of gains to go

who knows whats going to happen.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow big gang in here yesterday. Hope you feeling the love Nick.

Morning everyone. :thumb:



nothing2fear said:


> Hello treacle; cheers for popping by  . How you doing? Not long now mate, nerves building? Mrs (to be) got her dress yet?


I'm ok mate, was a bit of a downer yesterday with the whole BB lark, but hopefully trying to claw my way out of that despair hole today.

Aye only 4 weeks tomorrow - yikes!!

Nah not really nervous tbh, been living together for 3 years so nowt really gonna change is it.

Yip dress came the other week and even though its a size 6!! she still needs it taking in a bit haha, don't know what she was panicing about!

edit: Oops nearly forgot, you're looking slim in that latest facebook picture mate, the one with the glass of milk or whatever it was?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Rossco700 said:


> Hey pal, thought I'd look in, howz the cycle going?


Cycle is going good I think buddy, strength is being maintained whilst on keto and seem to be keeping any size I have; although I personally havent seen a great deal in muscle gain. What about you're cycle buddy? Avatar certainly looks like you've put some size on!



Bettyboo said:


> Booo!


Well fancy seeing you here  ... you've got a pm



roberts1974 said:


> my cycles going good mate ive gain nearly 1st in my first 3 weeks and strength gains are climb each week, so only 10 more weeks of gains to go
> 
> who knows whats going to happen.


1stone!! Awesome mate, what sort of diet are you running, bulking I presume? Does sound good mate 



vsideboy said:


> Wow big gang in here yesterday. Hope you feeling the love Nick.
> 
> Morning everyone. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yea I had a week like that last week; I had a chest infection and spent each night either in the garage or locked away in my room and the thought of dropping the gym entirely did cross my mind. However, now im back training, I love it.

Size 6!?!!?! I have no idea what sort of size that is in comparison to man sizes, although it sounds as big as one of my quads lol.

Haha, I was pished as a fart in the pic. I dont photograph too well, the flash always highlights the secondary chin and roseacia lol. But that cup of white stuff is infact beer. We had a ket and thats all that it seemed to be filled it, just head!


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> 1stone!! Awesome mate, what sort of diet are you running, bulking I presume? Does sound good mate


 yes mate im running a bulking diet, banging in 7 meals a day at min.

its a bit hard with this heat but im forcing them down.

lots of oats, steak, rice and potatoes


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Cycle is going good I think buddy, strength is being maintained whilst on keto and seem to be keeping any size I have; although I personally havent seen a great deal in muscle gain. What about you're cycle buddy? Avatar certainly looks like you've put some size on!


I suppose I have mate, strength is going up every session which is a bonus, but looking at myself in the mirror everyday proves hard to see any changes..... I think I'm too impatient:lol:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> yes mate im running a bulking diet, banging in 7 meals a day at min.
> 
> its a bit hard with this heat but im forcing them down.
> 
> lots of oats, steak, rice and potatoes


Awesome, sounds good mate. Yea it is hard to get it all down your neck to start with, becomes routine in the end. Im on about 7 or 8 meals a day atm with the keto, but no where near the amount of carbs you're on :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> I suppose I have mate, strength is going up every session which is a bonus, but looking at myself in the mirror everyday proves hard to see any changes.....* I think I'm too impatient* :lol:


Haha, yea I think I am guilty of that too. Others seem to notice it, but I cant see it at all lol

So far, 2 weeks in to my keto diet and im down 5lbs so im happy  . No signs of loss in strength at all.

*Tuesday - Back:*

*Deadlift *

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 2

180kg x 1

140kg x 5

*Bent over row machine:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Cable pull downs:*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Wednesday:*

*BB Bench Press:*

80kg x 12

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

*Cable Flies:*

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

*Incline Smith Bench:*

60kg x 10

100kg x 6

100kg x 4

Still sticking with the low volume training as strength appears to be being maintained aswell as size, so over all, happy bunny


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alright gang, good workout the brother


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Alreeeeeeet ya big sexy MOFO:laugh:

sounds like its all goin well, gains, strength, diet....good on ya:thumb:

im on day 5 of the oxy/ test/ equipage stack...was hell for 3 days but now im

buzzin...feel amazing, strong, gettin sum good sessions in at the gym:bounce:

how much weight do u think u will gain at the end....a stone already? wow!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

roberts1974 said:


> my cycles going good mate ive gain nearly 1st in my first 3 weeks and strength gains are climb each week, so only 10 more weeks of gains to go
> 
> who knows whats going to happen.


awesome pal...what ye on?


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> awesome pal...what ye on?


 hi mate im doin t500 and dbol

well dbol week 1-3 then again 10-13 before pct


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Been poor at updating this recently what with being so busy.. however, things are going well, still on keto, down to 16.7stone last night so overall an 8lb drop. Not doing any cardio at the moment either due to other commitments getting in the way.

However, bit of a brief overview this week:

200kg deadlift x 1 PB

140kg bench press x 4 PB

So strength is still gaining nicely, even with sub 20g of carbs.  Hope you guys are all good.


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

nothing2fear said:


> Been poor at updating this recently what with being so busy.. however, things are going well, still on keto, down to 16.7stone last night so overall an 8lb drop. Not doing any cardio at the moment either due to other commitments getting in the way.
> 
> However, bit of a brief overview this week:
> 
> ...


 hi mate glad to hear ur keto is going well.

nice one with the PBs u strong fcuker.

if ur intrested ive posted some pics of my progress over the last 5 month.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/104403-5-months-progress-pics.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

roberts1974 said:


> hi mate im doin t500 and dbol
> 
> well dbol week 1-3 then again 10-13 before pct


any pip with the t500..im goin on t400 next week...heard the pips terrible


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> any pip with the t500..im goin on t400 next week...heard the pips terrible


 no mate no real pip got a small ache from first couple of shot but i think that was just the fact im not use to jabbing.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Been poor at updating this recently what with being so busy.. however, things are going well, still on keto, down to 16.7stone last night so overall an 8lb drop. Not doing any cardio at the moment either due to other commitments getting in the way.
> 
> However, bit of a brief overview this week:
> 
> ...


SWEEEEET!

Nice one with the PB's baby


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi mate hows it going r u ripped to shreads yet:thumb:

hows the diet still going strong i hope.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> hi mate hows it going r u ripped to shreads yet:thumb:
> 
> hows the diet still going strong i hope.


Hello buddy; lmao not ripped to shreds sadly, but not having a great deal of time for cardio either, so its my own fault. Diets been well though and I have dropped around 8lbs, however, I am coming off for a bit, just want a break from keto, plus I have a few dates next week, so I dont want to be restricted to meat, cheese and eggs when I go for a meal, would look a bit of a pillock. So might actually gain some size in these next few weeks lol

Hows the cycling going buddy? Them transformation pics were incredible! Well done buddy.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

vsideboy said:


> SWEEEEET!
> 
> Nice one with the PB's baby


Yeaaaahhhhh Buddddddyyyyyyy :bounce:

Nearly wedding time for you sir  , nerves kicking in yet?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, been coming off keto over the past 2 days so far; did back tonight, felt weak as fcuk. I attempted a 220kg deadlift but didnt happen, so went back to 4 plates which I should be able to rep atleast another 6 out of, managed to do one. So i just some 3x10 lat work and called it a day... cant wait to get some carbs back in me and get my strength on the increase again...

Any who, some eye candy for all you BBW lovers out there


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

looks like youve been working hard mate would rep u but wont let me.

im sure it wont take long for your strength to come back once u

start banging those carbs in.

had PB of my own this week 135kgx6 bench well chuffed.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

roberts1974 said:


> looks like youve been working hard mate would rep u but wont let me.
> 
> im sure it wont take long for your strength to come back once u
> 
> ...


Well done buddy! Thats an awesome achievement!!!

Yea definately, im going to keep the carbs at around 100g at the moment, theyve been sub 20g lately, so will increase them slowly, but they will be clean. I have no intentions of bulking until winter now


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Well, been coming off keto over the past 2 days so far; did back tonight, felt weak as fcuk. I attempted a 220kg deadlift but didnt happen, so went back to 4 plates which I should be able to rep atleast another 6 out of, managed to do one. So i just some 3x10 lat work and called it a day... cant wait to get some carbs back in me and get my strength on the increase again...
> 
> Any who, some eye candy for all you BBW lovers out there
> 
> ...


** PELAYO RUNS AND HIDES HIS TINY FRAME ****

lookin great pal!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> but not having a great deal of time for cardio either.


Oh that old chestnut!!

Same here though mate, although I try to get out for a 30 minute walk every lunchtime.



nothing2fear said:


> would look a bit of a pillock.


 not more than usual buddy haha :rockon:

As for the pics mate, your bloody forearms are bigger than my upper arms!! I agree with pelayo I'm gonna hang my head in shame and never gonna darken these doors again. Goodbye <gets coat> <closes door quietly behind him> <disappears into the darkness>


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

What's happened then? Fallen off the wagon?

How did the course pan out in the end?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

chatted with nick last night and he's still training, but spending most of his time getting his glanza up and running so spending all his spare time on the glanza forums trying to buy parts and finding out how to fox it haha.

He'll be back at some point, don't worry.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

GunnaGetBig said:


> What's happened then? Fallen off the wagon?
> 
> How did the course pan out in the end?


Heya buddy; how you been? Drove past yours yesterday, was wondering how your hols went??

Im good, hardly on here much any more, spend too much time at work, training or working on the car... trainings been good, got a couple more weeks til pct, all has been well. Maintained 17stone, lost some bf and gained some size, happy bunny 



vsideboy said:


> chatted with nick last night and he's still training, but spending most of his time getting his glanza up and running so spending all his spare time on the glanza forums trying to buy parts and finding out how to fox it haha.
> 
> He'll be back at some point, don't worry.


Hahaha, busted eh  . Still training away, but as you say, as soon as im finished in the gym, im in the garage playing with the engine lol. Only one more block to strip then I can get the bottom end bored for my forged pistons  ....

My back has been my biggest weakness, since, er...forever? I never used to train it when I trained at home, purely chest and shoulders... I occasionally did the odd lat pull down but that was it. Well I decided a few months back id start deadlifts again, religiously, each week without fail. I have never had lats until now  ....

Finally hitting over the 200kg mark on deadlifts and 140kg on bench... very happy bunny


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

man you're a monster! :clap:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea I've been good mate. Holiday was really good but it was only when I came back and reality hit me that I'd lost 2 stone in weight from the dieting! Pushing hard now to regain the size. Foolishly arm wrestled a few mates when I was out on the piss a couple of weekends ago. Think the drink masked how hard I was going for it cos my forearm was aching all week and felt like I strained something. Couldn't do anything other than legs last week. Hoping it's gunna be ok tonight when I train chest.

Looking big in the pic. Were you on low calories throughout the cycle then and just aiming to bring the bodyfat down?

Nice lifts aswell. yep deadlifts are a good back builder. Recently got some liquid chalk cos we're not allowed the real shit at our awesome gym lol, and I was suprised at how effective it was. My raw lift was only 10kg off wrapped lol. Mind you my wrapped lift was only 170 :lol: almost near my pb from when I was a lot heavier though :thumbup1:

Definately gunna get some proper supplementation this year cos the slow natty gains are boring lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> the slow natty gains are boring lol


I hear ya there bro


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows it going mate long time since i popped into your journal.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nick doesn't come on very often now matey, he's too busy working on his pocket rocket glanza, think the last picture I saw the engine was out and sitting in front of the car... talk about trying to save weight to go faster, but removing the engine now thats a bit extreme.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey guys 

Yea im a bit lapse on here now tbh... took a bit of a break from the journal and just taking my training in a bit more of a relaxed way at the moment. Im down training around 3 times a week now, been off cycle for about 3 weeks now and just about to start pct...

As dan said, ive got a car project im working on at the moment, so most of my evenings im either working on that or catching up with friends. Still training though and enjoying it, thinking about hitting the cardio now, I might lose some size, but hoping to get visible abs next year, all being well 

Hope everyones alright and training is going well... peace out homeys


----------

